# Biggest Commonwealth Games kicks off in Delhi



## Avatar

Biggest Commonwealth Games kicks off in Delhi - The Times of India



NEW DELHI: The wait is finally over. The biggest Commonwealth Games so far was inaugurated by Prince Charles and President Pratibha Patil at the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium in Delhi. 

An impregnable security blanket of 7,500 personnel, including commandos, has been thrown over the grand Jawaharlal Nehru stadium, the venue of today's opening ceremony of the 19th Commonwealth Games. 

As one enters the stadium, the only thing visible are the gun-toting security personnel including many in battle fatigues standing besides banners with Games motto 'Come out and Play' written on them. 

Numerous check points have been set up along the route with vehicles being strictly kept off from the vicinity of the stadium with 60,000 spectators including Prince Charles, President Pratibha Patil, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, UPA Chairperson Sonia Gandhi and foreign diplomats among other VIPs. 

Every residential building around the stadium has a sniper atop it keeping an eye out for any possible trouble. 

Though security agency sources say that there is no specific security threat to the Games, nobody wants to take any chance. 

Union Home Minister P Chidambaram also visited the stadium to take stock of the situation. 

Asked if he was satisfied with the security arrangements, a smiling Chidambaram told PTI, "Ask me on October 14 and I will tell you." 

Army has also been kept on standby. While Delhi Police and CRPF personnel are present at very nook and corner inside the stadium campus, NSG commandos have also been pressed into action. 

As a further step to thwart any possible aerial attack, the Delhi airspace would also be restricted during the period of the opening ceremony. 

Indian Army helicopters with commandos in them were seen doing an aerial recce at regular intervals. 

The helicopters will receive additional support from the three Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) which will also be pressed into service to carry out surveillance and keep vigil. 

Moreover, sources said about 150 personnel of the Delhi Police's Special Weapons and Tactics Team (SWAT) have been trained by the Indian Air Force and the NSG to shoot down suspicious manned or unmanned "flying objects". 

Specially trained canines held firmly by their handlers can be seen roaming around sniffing for anything suspicious.

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

I feel sorry for the bookies losing their hard earned money


----------



## Beacon

So far so good, the stadium looks awesome, the aerostat is huge... good work.....


----------



## Hafizzz

Cool. Can't wait to watch the games


----------



## Markus

Yeah, so far so good.

There are so many countries that I had never even heard of before.


----------



## Beacon

Markus said:


> Yeah, so far so good.
> 
> There are so many countries that I had never even heard of before.



yah!! mauru happens to be a country!!


----------



## Markus

Beacon said:


> yah!! mauru happens to be a country!!



And so does Lesotho !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Pakistan has got the biggest cheers from the crowd till now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beacon

Markus said:


> And so does Lesotho !!!



Guys, when pakistan name was announced, there was a huge roar from the spectators!!!!!


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Markus said:


> Yeah, so far so good.
> 
> There are so *many countries that I had never even heard of before. *



Yeah me to.Like Nauru the smallest republic.

Nice opening ceremony.

And a big cheer for Pakistani players.


----------



## Avatar

Looks like Pakistan received one of the biggest welcomes from the crowd so far !


----------



## hillman32

Dice has been rolled.

*Best of luck to India.*

No Negative remarks this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## airuah

watching it live ....its going great so far....all the teams are just being introduced...and Pakistan received the loudest cheer so far


----------



## karan.1970

airuah said:


> watching it live ....its going great so far....all the teams are just being introduced...and Pakistan received the loudest cheer so far



The stadium erupted when Pakistan walked in. I was surprised watching it on TV..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Some of the female athletes from England are so beautiful.

These games are going to be fun.......


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Beacon said:


> *Guys, when pakistan name was announced, there was a huge roar from the spectators!!!!!*



That was some weird shi*! Lmao, kinda shows how many people in India moved on. Many Indians likes Pakistani cricket players too..


----------



## Markus

Turks and Caicos Islands and Tuvalu

My Gosh !!!

Are these countries from planet Earth or what?


----------



## Markus

620 strong Indian squad arrives. Stadium erupts.


----------



## SpArK

decibel levels onto maximum...bindra leading th team... what a moment.


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airuah

there is a country called ----"Isle of Man"....nothing tops this name for new names of countries to know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

airuah said:


> there is a country called ----"Isle of Man"....nothing tops this name for new names of countries to know



Its in UK..very popular tourist spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

The public is actually cheering to what Kalmadi is saying.

Unbelievable


----------



## anathema

BENNY said:


> Its in UK..very popular tourist spot.



Yeah i remember -- in a top gear episode-- jeremy clarkson and richard hammond takes a M5 and DB9 out for a spin on isle of man..guess they tell there is no speed limit on the island.


----------



## Spring Onion

Beacon said:


> Guys, when pakistan name was announced, there was a huge roar from the spectators!!!!!



it should have been after all Pakistan was the only country that has supported Bharat despite the mess and criticisim by western media 

and hey we also did not complaint about the snakes 

Good Luck


----------



## anathema

Markus said:


> The public is actually cheering to what Kalmadi is saying.
> 
> Unbelievable



That prick is actually giving a speach...shameful..


----------



## scrumpy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pankaj agrawal

im loving it.....wonderful opening ceremony. waiting to see knowledge tree


----------



## third eye

The roar from the crowd on hearing Dr APJ Abdul Kalam's name by the President speaks volumes for his popularity.

Truly a great Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## parasite

Loud cheer for former president Dr. APJ Abdul Kalam........

Which channel covering games in pakistan......???


----------



## Kinetic

Jana said:


> it should have been after all Pakistan was the only country that has supported Bharat despite the mess and criticisim by western media
> 
> and hey we also did not complaint about the snakes
> 
> Good Luck



You will never change. Great reply for the cheers!!!! 

*BTW Pakistani athletes were dancing anyway.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

*Loud cheers for Kalam!!!! It was really a proud moment when the Indian team entered the stadium. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

The New Zealand enters the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium in New Delhi for the opening ceremony of the 2010 Commonwealth Games.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## Kinetic



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## LURKER

Cheers, jeers for Kalmadi at CWG opening ceremony

NEW DELHI: It was both cheers and jeers for Suresh Kalmadi, the chairman of the Organising Committee of the Commonwealth Games, when he made his speech while it was cheers all the way for Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit. 

Kalmadi, who has been under attack over alleged corruption and several missed deadlines, received a round of boos when he made his speech at the opening ceremony of the Games. 

Kalmadi was followed by Commonwealth Games Federation chief Mike Fennell, whose references to Dikshit were received by rounds of applause by the audience. 

Even when Kalmadi referred to Dikshit, whose government built the city's infrastructure and cleaned up the mess in the Games Village, the spectators cheered her.

KALMADI BOOED BY SPECTATORS 

Cheers, jeers for Kalmadi at CWG opening ceremony - The Times of India


----------



## LaBong

Damn British, what all did they conquer! :s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cityboy

A r Rehman ka CWG SONG kab anevala he?


----------



## Kinetic



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

The tune played by the band when the CWG flag entered the stadium is inspiring - De Shiva Var Mohe .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ops I missed it was watching ROMA vs Napoli game , can we do the Billion dollar ceremoney again ? Kinda missed it 

I decided to bycott the event becasue something nasty is bound to happen based on all the negative media hype against the events


----------



## SpArK

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------







*And presenting our neighbours​*





---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## justanobserver

Will a recording be available on DDs site?


----------



## SpArK




----------



## LaBong

Canada, you mean West Punjab?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Cheers and jeers for Kalmadi at CWG opening ceremony*
Press Trust of India, Updated: Sun, Oct 3, 2010 21:30 IST






New Delhi: It was both cheers and jeers for Suresh Kalmadi, the chairman of the Organising Committee of the Commonwealth Games, when he made his speech while it was cheers all the way for Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit.

Kalmadi, who has been under attack over alleged corruption and several missed deadlines, received a round of boos when he made his speech at the opening ceremony of the Games.

Kalmadi was followed by Commonwealth Games Federation chief Mike Fennell, whose references to Dikshit were received by rounds of applause by the audience.

Even when Kalmadi referred to Dikshit, whose government built the city's infrastructure and cleaned up the mess in the Games Village, the spectators cheered her.


----------



## prototype

i was more than amazed when i saw people cheering for both pakistan and bangladesh for the highest extent.....but one's they visit this forum,definitely their is going to b a change in their attitude


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scrumpy

The opening ceremony was awesome. 

Beautiful.


----------



## SpArK

*Kerala Artists performing dance now... WowwwwwwWWWWWWW*


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

*Classical dancers from all over the India are performed just now... fabulous..... great... *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Gentle Typhoon




----------



## Gentle Typhoon




----------



## Qasim_Yousuf

The stadium looks spectacular....grand opening ceremony.....I am sure these games will be a huge success.....once these games are over Kalmadi,Bhanot and co. should be screwed


----------



## Swift

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Ops I missed it was watching ROMA vs Napoli game , can we do the Billion dollar ceremoney again ? Kinda missed it
> 
> I decided to bycott the event becasue something nasty is bound to happen based on all the negative media hype against the events



Jab muh khola ganda hi bola


----------



## SpArK

OMG.. the "Yoga" show was simply awesome and amazing....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

yeah yoga kids! michel jackson must be jerking off in his grave!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

http://www.soccerweb.tk/flash1.php

*live stream*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## prototype

Abir said:


> yeah yoga kids! michel jackson must be jerking off in his grave!


----------



## Spring Onion

Gentle Typhoon said:


> \]






Oh yar asi boycott karday aan. Tusi sohni kuri tay Bangladesh no day deti hegi flag pharan laee tay sanu awain jaee


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

*The great Indian railways showing the regular life in India... even the politicians seeking votes.... great..... *

*Morning starts with the voices of Aajan... *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

BENNY said:


>



That was mad cool!


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## true_indian

Kinetic said:


> *The great Indian railways showing the regular life in India... even the politicians seeking votes.... great..... *
> 
> *Morning starts with the voices of Aajan... *



Oh man, you should have seen it in HD, that was amazing amid few hiccups from few dancers. With HD, you see everything..Unbelievable..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

^^
Brilliant


----------



## LaBong

It's good they are showing common people of India! I remember in Beijing Olympics it was Jimmy Page playing Whole Lotta Love(though barring the ahh ahh ah part! ).


----------



## SpArK

[/IMG]


----------



## Kinetic

true_indian said:


> Oh man, you should have seen it in HD, that was amazing amid few hiccups from few dancers. With HD, you see everything..Unbelievable..



don't have any HD tv..... and above all even govt TV channel DD showing so much ads!!


----------



## SpArK




----------



## LaBong

man this is effin awesome show!!


----------



## Kinetic

ads after ads... sigh!!!!!


----------



## justanobserver

Loved this image, dunno if it's been posted before

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------







Loved this image, dunno if it's been posted before


----------



## LaBong

what a fabulous tribute to Mahtma!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abir said:


> *what a fabulous tribute to Mahtma!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

someone blow up the DD guys, why don't we have a suicide bomber for the love of humanity!


----------



## temujin

Jana said:


> Oh yar asi boycott karday aan. Tusi sohni kuri tay Bangladesh no day deti hegi flag pharan laee tay sanu awain jaee



Guess its the devious Hindoo minds at work again...allocating a darker genetically inferior Hindoo girl to the Pakistani contingent of aryan,greek persian, arab (fill in the blanks) lineage to malign the superior race


----------



## justanobserver

^^
Don't feed the effing trolls

more pics please

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

WHY NO BHANGRA TILL NOW !!!!


----------



## third eye

Was AR Rehman to sing "Ma tujhe Salam ' today or have I missed it ?


----------



## Beacon

temujin said:


> Guess its the devious Hindoo minds at work again...allocating a darker genetically inferior Hindoo girl to the Pakistani contingent of aryan,greek persian, arab (fill in the blanks) lineage to malign the superior race



sorry guys! can you translate what jana has posted

thanks


----------



## LaBong

which part of India all these dancer belong to? :s


----------



## StingRoy

Abir said:


> someone blow up the DD guys, why don't we have a suicide bomber for the love of humanity!



They are just trying to recover as much money as they can from the events... let them go on. Anyone posted recorded versions online yet?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

temujin said:


> Guess its the devious Hindoo minds at work again...allocating a darker genetically inferior Hindoo girl to the Pakistani contingent of *aryan*,greek persian, arab (fill in the blanks) lineage to malign the superior race



This isnt a racial term. And dont feed the *hater*.


----------



## SpArK

AR Rahman.. on the stage... wowwwww


----------



## Markus

*SPECTACULAR OPENING CEREMONY*

Best of Luck to the Indian Contingent.


----------



## temujin

Varghese said:


> This isnt a racial term. And dont feed the hater.



Varghese, it is a racial term..ask the Jews. There is no such thing as an Aryan..it was initially used as a loose term to refer to people who are thought to have migrated into Central Asia from Eastern Ukraine and later on into the Indian subcontinent but that was before Hitler adopted it..

Whenever the term Aryan is used now, it always has a racial connotation..

Point taken re: *the HATER* though

BTW, good opening ceremony..less technically spectacular than Beijing but more spontaneous and vibrant (there is no point in comparing the two events as Olympics is a more global affair).The organisers did a good job in showcasing India


----------



## indushek

I want to kill the power department guys , lost power at 7:00 exactly. Returned at 8:00 or so. But the Cable is gone!!!!!!!!!!! 

I have called them n times but no reply, guess they are gone early for sunday.  what a travesty 

guys plz post some videos plz plz plz


----------



## justanobserver

^^
And I don't have access to a TV, nor high speed internet 

Pics please!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

temujin said:


> Varghese, it is a racial term..ask the Jews. There is no such thing as an Aryan..it was initially used as a loose term to refer to people who are thought to have migrated into Central Asia from Eastern Ukraine and later on into the Indian subcontinent but that was before Hitler adopted it..
> 
> Whenever the term Aryan is used now, it always has a racial connotation..



pseudo-racial term.

*back on topic *


----------



## third eye

Jai Ho is great !


----------



## LaBong

Ok I take back all the jokes I have made on CWG!


----------



## third eye

Every one stage appears to be enjoying themselves ...wonderful !


----------



## Markus

Abir said:


> Ok I take back all the jokes I have made on CWG!



Not so soon, 14 days of games and closing ceremony is still left.


----------



## LaBong

The lady in red shaari beside Oscar uncle is so hot!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Let the games begin! 

Cant believe the applause *Pakistan* got.


----------



## Beacon

I guess this CWG made porcupines out of all those who watched it... Goosebumps all the way 


Jai Hind!!


----------



## Kinetic

OVER!!!!

*Ended with theme song and Jai ho.... * 

Every athletes from every country have enjoyed it a lot...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

Go India Go.

This is our best chance to win as many gold medals as we can.


----------



## MKI 30

I Love You India 
I am Proud of you!

JAI HIND.


----------



## third eye

Good job done !

Money well spent on the event for once no Bollywood or cricket stars on display.


----------



## hecj

culture shown truly,awesome one.


----------



## Kinetic



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hecj

*did u guys like this*


----------



## aristocrat




----------



## aristocrat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## temujin

I am sure Kalmadi is cacking himself and hoping the games pass off without any further incident. I hope the government, and more importantly the people of India, hold him to account once the games are over..


----------



## s90

My best wishes to India - You folks deserve appreciation for staging a big event!

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## marcos98

it was fvking awsum......

so proud to indian,.........

JAI HIND brothers, hope the games ends on a high note too


----------



## Kinetic

Times Now video link.... (via DD)

CWG: Glimpses of grand opening ceremony-Other Sports-Sports-Videos-The Times of India

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...acular-opening-ceremony/videoshow/6678238.cms


----------



## Frankenstein

WoW!, everything was looking cool, nicely done, congratulation to Indians for putting together a nice welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LURKER

even channels like bbc who were so skeptic about the games cant find any shortcomings


----------



## SpArK

What a spectacular event that was.. 

Felt a sense of patriotism burning inside...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AR

I watched the whole opening ceremony of CWG....
I also watched the Bejing 2008 olympics....

I can say now CWG ceremony was better..... It was Just awsome


----------



## hecj

*kalmadi was booed*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Spectacular way to showcase the diverse culture of India. The Opening Ceremony rocked.


----------



## justanobserver

Is DD going to have the recorded one up for download ?


----------



## hecj

A.R.. said:


> I watched the whole opening ceremony of CWG....
> I also watched the Bejing 2008 olympics....
> 
> I can say now CWG ceremony was better..... It was Just awsome



ur song was awesome.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

A.R.. said:


> I watched the whole opening ceremony of CWG....
> I also watched the Bejing 2008 olympics....
> 
> I can say now CWG ceremony was better..... It was Just awsome



Olympics is better. Thats just another beast bro. We will get there too.


----------



## Kinetic

hecj said:


> *kalmadi was booed*





He was the only one got different charms from the crowd...


----------



## StingRoy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kinetic

*'India has arrived': spectacular ceremony opens Commonwealth Games*
*
Concerns of recent weeks forgotten as dazzling event launches games amid atmosphere of national pride and celebrations*


'India has arrived': spectacular ceremony opens Commonwealth Games | Sport | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## parasite

I am damn so happy today......


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

Thanks buddies for the pics and your comments. It was a pleasure visiting this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hecj

finally it has given answers too many ppl here.


----------



## Illusive

*One of a kind opening ceremony. Remarkable, hats of to the organizers. Best of luck to all the teams and especially Pakistan who got a great welcome and finally 
GO INDIA GO. *


----------



## justanobserver

Gotta love the BBC

They start of with "Spectacular opening to the games" "India has pulled it off"

They go on to "Inspite of major athletes pulling out" "Officials getting dengue"

And further to "However the village was built with child labour" "The poor were swept off the street" "Human rights activists angry"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hecj




----------



## hecj



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marcos98




----------



## Avatar

This was truly incredible. These are the real treasures of India that will remain India's forever. Can never be stolen, can never be lost, can never be imitated ! The things invaders took away in their vessels were of little value compared to the true treasures that we have presented today !

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## hecj



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hecj

LADIES AND GENTLEMAN ,FINALLY THE MOST BOOED MAN


----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AR

hecj said:


> ur song was awesome.



My pleasure sir..


----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Anonymous_Clown

Considering the positive words by the Pakistani contigent some days back when things were not looking so great for CWG, I was happy to see the grand welcome the spectators gave to the Pakistani contingent. 

I vote that we Indians should support Pakistan in these games (second to India of course  ), to pay back for their contingent's kind words.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Absolutely beautiful. Well done to India. 

Might I add, that I predicted over a week ago that the CWGs would be a success. Looks like it was a good prediction. 



Chinese-Dragon said:


> I predict that the CWG will be a success.
> 
> Luckily the problems were caught, with almost two weeks to spare... so there was enough time to fix everything. I'm sure it will turn out well.

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## RanchorDas

wow!.... just 1 word comes to my mouth


----------



## Kinetic

Some images....

Image 1
Image 2
Image 3
Image 4
Image 5
Image 6
Image 7


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

I hate to be a party-pooper but i"ll wait till the end.


----------



## Humanist

That yoga act was too good.. Feel like watching that again and again...


----------



## hecj

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Well done to India.
> 
> Might I add, that I predicted over a week ago that the CWGs would be a success. Looks like it was a good prediction.



Chinese astrology mostly works

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hecj

now will see for the closing ceremony


----------



## StingRoy

Bombensturm said:


> I hate to be a party-pooper but i"ll wait till the end.



I am with you... 1 day at a time :-D


----------



## Durran3

All i am going to say is that all those haters who kept posting negative nonsense and minuscule and irrelevant little issues.... just got owned big time. Awesome work India, opening ceremonies are the hardest things to pull off.. after that it just becomes easy the athletes do their thing and the competition goes on... but its the opening ceremony that gets the most attention and shows the true strength of how everything has been handeled... Sure you have petty issues that you need to deal with in the start, but as long as you have what it takes to get the job done... those minor obstacles should only be looked as a learning process and should not deter you from your true objective... 

same was the case with China and the amount of silly criticisms they received before their Olympic ceremony as well... 

To all those who want to see other countries fail....... Grow up

Reactions: Like Like:
50


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Beginning*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I was watching te opening ceremony...I can bet,it was the best opening ceremony for the CWG ever...especially the Yoga presentation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

*TREE OF KNOWLEDGE*






*YOGA - SEVEN CHAKRAS*





*THE MAHATMA - WITH LIVE SAND PAINTINGS IN LESS THAN 2 Mins*





*INDIA GATE*





*INDIAN TEAM*













*ABHINAV TAKING OATH*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pankaj agrawal

India welcome Pak CWG squad with open heart

New Delhi, Oct 3 (PTI) Pakistani contingent was accorded a warm welcome by the cheering crowd when they marched into the Jawaharlal Nehru stadium for the opening ceremony of the Commonwealth Games held here today. Dressed in white shirt and trouser and accompanied by green coat, the 54-member strong contingent was treated to a thunderous applause from the capacity 60,000 crowd. The moment they walked into the arena, the crowd roared and waved towards them, much to the amusement of many present in the stadium. The athletes were bowled over by the rich cultural and traditional heritage of the nation. Some of them were even seen taking snaps of the group of drummers that played the rhythm of India. The fascinating mix of culture and modernity enthralled the Pakistani contingent during their walk. Each nation was led by an Indian woman, draping a unique design and style of saree.

welcome pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pankaj agrawal

I LIKE THE WONDERFUL LADIES, WHO WERE CARRYING COUNTRY'S NAMEPLATE. THEY WERE GORGEOUS AND ELEGANT WITH THEIR ATTIRE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Indian....

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

*The President....
*





*
Kalmadi have done something correct at last.... placing the baton correctly...*




*
Queens baton...*





*The Indian netas (politicians) seeking votes.... *





*Bollywood....*





*The great Indian rail...*




*

Autoricksaw... 





Joy...*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## riju78

* A.R.Rahman wrote this on his facebook page 54 minutes back:*:

 India... the people make it work again and again... Everything comes together in the last minute... What a great feeling being a part of such a show.
When I was with folk, classical dancers and musicians in the waiting passage that led the artists to the stage, it felt like I was in a mini Noah's Ark containing all of India's arts and culture.
True bliss watching it and being a part of the performance... Thank you...


i am just so proud... GO ON INDIA!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## MKI 30



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKI 30

*It was a Birthday Gift to Bapu.
He must be really proud today.*

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## Illusive

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Well done to India.
> 
> Might I add, that I predicted over a week ago that the CWGs would be a success. Looks like it was a good prediction.



Chinese Oracle may suite you more


----------



## Durran3

MKI 30 said:


> *It was a Birthday Gift to Bapu.
> He must be really proud today.*



For a second there i thought it was Homer Simpson :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## subject17

f.uc.k DD, bloody b.ast.ards spoiled everything with thier ads. HATE THEM.

Neverthless it was a great show showcasing our culture and heritage.

Hope we finish 2nd this time at medal tally.

Do well Pakistan, certainly we will support you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

Now the athletes....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow.. good job as far as opening ceromony is concerned. let's hope next couple of weeks continues to be good for india. after all proof of the pudding is in the eating. good luck. hope everything goes well. fingers crossed!!


----------



## bigbrother

the most beautiful ceremony i ever saw.
so much India, full of colors, full of people, full of life.
we dont have to imitate west in technology to show the true colors of our Nation.
wonderful display of our nation's beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Humanist

Never even thought that we can do so well,,i was feeling that i was in dream,, It will give huge amount of confidence to indians to do much better next time....
*Was getting goosebums again and again*,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## subject17

Durran3 said:


> For a second there i thought it was Homer Simpson :p



Yes it happens to those who has the size of Homer simpson brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

MKI 30 said:


> *It was a Birthday Gift to Bapu.
> He must be really proud today.*



*Father of the nation! He would be proud!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerFaust

Great Work.....

Feeling Proud....

Jai Hind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Humanist

CWG will surely increase the awareness of sports in Indians....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Choppers

Ah 5000 yrs old Indian Civilization and Culture showcased in 2.5 hours.

Indeed a very difficult task and the organizers did a magnificent job.

Hope the Game goes on well from here.

JAI HIND.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kinetic

I am 'thanking' everyone, even tried to thank for my own post....

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## marcos98

hope you are liking it, bapu...

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Zeluvaa

If someone can post the whole ceremony video, that would be great. 
Fricking time difference in Canada meant I was sleeping during the ceremony!

And by the looks of it and posts here, it sounds like it was AWESOME!!!


----------



## MKI 30

Kinetic thanks very much for the pictures. I made one of them my wallpaper.

I am Feeling very patriotic today. I was having goosebumps when the ceremony was going on. Can't describe that feeling!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KS

*Gentlemen,We Did It.!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## marcos98

*Commonwealth Games opening ceremony goes off without a hitch*

By Rick Westhead South Asia Bureau


*NEW DELHIIt was an evening to celebrate Indias ancient music and dance, its dazzling modern technology and its ability, some said in the tradition of the classic Indian wedding, to pull together an unblemished Commonwealth Games opening ceremony at the last moment possible.
*
You could almost hear the estimated 64,000 in attendance at New Delhis renovated Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium breath a collective sigh of relief.

It has, after all, been a breathlessly bad few weeks for event organizers, who have been dogged by complaints about shoddy accommodations for athletes and rampant corruption in the lead up to the Games.

But Sunday nights ceremonies, the formal kickoff to the 71-nation Games, was a chance to turn the page on sour storylines.

While its love for sports centres almost exclusively on cricket  during the 2008 Summer Olympics in Beijing, the country of 1.2 billion won just three medals  India hopes the Commonwealth Games will serve as a showcase for its emergence as a global force.

As Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh settled into his seat next to Prince Charles, the ceremonies got underway at 7 p.m.  right on time  with a series of fireworks that lit up the night sky. Athletes soon began their slow march into the stadium following a series of dance and music performances and the only questions left unanswered seemed to be: would the $16-million helium blimp hovering overhead stay afloat, and how would the audience react to the arrival of Pakistan, Indias neighbour and archrival.

Turned out there was no problem on either front.

*The blimp, covered in mirrors and cameras, was a technological marvel and displayed a visual crawl of the nations flags as they were announced. Pakistan, meantime, received one of the largest cheers of the night, trailing only the host nation India.
*
In the hours leading up to Sundays opening ceremonies, New Delhi was on edge.

By order of the government, all markets throughout the city remained closed throughout the day. Many main thoroughfares were eerily quiet and absent of traffic. Camouflaged paramilitary troops wearing bullet-proof vests and armed with machine guns stood at street corners and on building rooftops.

In all, there were as many as 100,000 security personnel patrolling the Indian capital, with Mig fighter jets and helicopter gunships also on standby.

Its been seven years since New Delhi won the right to host these Games by beating out Hamilton in a vote held in Jamaica.

The Games have to go on to new horizons, Indian cricket star Sunil Gavaskar told reporters in Jamaica a few hours before the deciding vote. It cant be stagnating around Canada, Australia and Britain.

Yet after revelling in their victory, it took three years for New Delhi officials to form an organizing committee to oversee construction and planning for the Games.

Over the subsequent four years, numerous construction deadlines were missed, allegations of corruption were widespread, and at least one major sponsor backed out of its ties to the Games because they had become a public-relations debacle. In the final days before the Games, Indian television commentators began calling these Indias Shame Games.

Some countries, Canada included, said the athletes accommodations were uninhabitable. Indian officials bristled and one Indian minister traveling through Canada suggested the complaints had more to do with worries that Canadian athletes wouldnt win medals.

For their part, Canadian athletes said they have been given some help to sidestep controversies during the 11-day event. Many have been given media training to prepare them to answer sensitive questions about security, child labour and even child malnutrition.



*The biggest lesson our coaches are reminding us of is to think before we speak, said Mark Pearson, 23, a field hockey player from Vancouver. We are given a sample question like, Do you feel safe and a sample answer like, We have trust in our Games organizers.*

Pearson said the training has already helped.

He was approached by an Indian journalist in the Commonwealth Games village and asked if he knew about the local pub.

I saw where he was going with that and I just said we are focused on our training, Pearson said with a chuckle.
*
Suresh Kalmadi, the chair of the organizing committee who has been blamed for many of the Games problems, hasnt shown such a deft touch avoiding controversy. When he appeared onstage on Sunday night, he was greeted by muted applause and jeering.*

There have been many challenges but we have been able to rise above them all, Kalmadi said, adding that Singh had helped spur Games organizers in the final days of preparation.

He made us see, yes, we can, Kalmadi said.

Kalmadis platitudes aside, many Indians have been hugely embarrassed by the organizing committees poor planning and the government has promised there will be a reckoning after the Games for those responsible.

Its been very frustrating, said Ishaan Shanker Tiwari, a 16-year-old student who attended Sundays opening ceremonies with a friend. But all of these things weve gone through will hopefully make us a stronger country; it will teach us our drawbacks. Our country is just 60 years old and we are already the largest democracy in the world with the seventh-largest economy. With everything we have gone through, India still stands united. We are so proud of our country.

*That much was clear during the ceremony. Only a few seconds after the arrival of athletes from Zambia was announced, the crowd rose to its feet, ready to greet the home team. As Singh stood and clapped stiffly, the music volume was cranked up a few notches and the crowd rose to its feet. Even Indian journalists in the press box hopped up cheering and dancing, oblivious to the bewildered stares from some western reporters sitting nearby.*

As one fan said before the ceremonies in broken English, This is a good night to be Indian. No, sorry. Its a great night.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kinetic

Zeluvaa said:


> If someone can post the whole ceremony video, that would be great.
> Fricking time difference in Canada meant I was sleeping during the ceremony!
> 
> And by the looks of it and posts here, it sounds like it was AWESOME!!!



Some videos....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## justanobserver

*Spectators boo Suresh Kalmadi at Games opening ceremony*






(Reuters) - Suresh Kalmadi, head of the troubled Commonwealth Games organising committee, was booed when he began his welcome speech to 60,000 spectators at the opening ceremony on Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbrother

Varghese said:


> YouTube - commonwealth games 2010 opening ceremony
> 
> *Beginning*.



plz give me the second part.


----------



## hecj

*CWG: India showcases 71 sari draping styles*

*India has serious chances of bidding for Olympics: Rogge*

*Aerostat leaves spectators at JNS spellbound*

*Yoga performance enthralls audience at CWG opening*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StingRoy

This will be embedded in my memories for a long time to come.
Now Let's come out and Play! Bring it on!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kinetic

more...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## justanobserver

I heard DD will provide a full 720p video for download, any links?


----------



## MKI 30

^ Amazing Picture.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

*for the people who tried to pull India down,insulted the country and called the games a failure even before it started.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Trident

CWG Delhi 2010 opening ceremony

Desitvforum - Watch Online Movies, Tv Serials, Bollywood Videos - Commonwealth Games Delhi 2010: Opening Ceremony Watch Online *HQ*

enjoy guys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

*Lets Hope "All that starts well Ends well"..​*​


----------



## pankaj agrawal

camera work was superb. indian contingent dress was awesome


----------



## marcos98

the aerostat is awsum or wat!!!.....

super-like the idea :tu:


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I fell in love with few of the women in Saree tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## marcos98

An Indian family watches a TV showing the opening ceremony for the Commonwealth Games at home in New Delhi, India,










you see the smile.....

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Humanist

Someone please post the video of Yoga act...... that was freaking good......


----------



## pankaj agrawal

Indian Jatt said:


> I fell in love with few of the women in Saree tonight.


me 2. but fell in love with most of the women 

it's looking like all indian members are on these thread only.


----------



## Kinetic



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hecj

my i trillion thks to those who posted pics and videos and also to those who participated in this thread and felt proud abt india and those who made this event incredible


for(i=1;i<1000000000000000000;i++)
{
printf("thks a lot");
}

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Humanist

Its good that government kept the bollywood out of this tonight.... For no reason they charge crore of rupees and do lip-syncing..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pankaj agrawal

Humanist said:


> Its good that government kept the bollywood out of this tonight.... For no reason they charge crore of rupees and do lip-syncing..


completely agreed. organizers did a great job by show casing our culture.


----------



## Humanist

pankaj agrawal said:


> it's looking like all indian members are on these thread only.



Bcoz its once in life time oppurtunity for some of us.. God know when we will get next chance.. may be olympics...

*Must thank ministry of culture and tourism *.. We should give it to them when they deserve...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

pankaj agrawal said:


> me 2. but fell in love with most of the women
> 
> it's looking like all indian members are on these thread only.



thats true...CWG has brought all Indians together on PDF..so its already a success.

*Special request to members* - someone also posts pics of the Indian women in saree who were leading the different teams during the march with the plackard .I have marked one of them. and I'm serious guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anonymous_Clown

hecj said:


> my i trillion thks to those who posted pics and videos and also to those who participated in this thread and felt proud abt india and those who made this event incredible
> 
> 
> for(i=1;i<1000000000000000000;i++)
> {
> printf("thks a lot");
> }



You most certainly caused a number overflow with that one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Undivided Kashmir

All show was brilliant and it was a like a 2hr Advertisement of Incredible India.

Yoga Act and Bapu Act were very good.


----------



## Zeluvaa

Thanks Kinetic and Trident for the links 

And thanks to everyone who posted pics too.

Lets hope the rest of the game goes without a hitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avatar

lol ...Check out what dawn has published ! 
_______
Spectators boo chief organiser at opening ceremony


NEW DELHI: Suresh Kalmadi, head of the troubled Commonwealth Games organising committee, was booed when he began his welcome speech to 60,000 spectators at the opening ceremony on Sunday.

The Indian government stepped in last week to complete urgent work on infrastructure for the Delhi Games, which had threatened to become a national embarrassment after several health and security issues raised the possibility they would be cancelled.

The atmosphere otherwise for the teams and officials had been good with the crowd at the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium offering a particularly warm applause to neighbours Pakistan, who have a tense relationship with India.

Kalmadi was able to finish his five-minute long speech without further interruption before handing over to Michael Fennell, the chief of the Commonwealth Games Federation.

___________________

Of course, they are more interested in the past than the present !


----------



## manava

it was oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmm....... what else can i say.....

and thanks to Chinese-dragon also... for predicting future...


----------



## justanobserver

> for(i=1;i<1000000000000000000;i++)
> {
> printf("thks a lot");
> }



How about:


while(1!=0)
{
printf("thks a lot");
}


----------



## Humanist

*Special thanks to all School kids and all artists who worked hard for months under so much negative things happening around 

And thanks to those artists who devoted their life in keeping this great culture alive....*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

india is really incredible.. till this morning we couldn't even organise a piss up in a brewery. now.. all of a sudden 'wow.. what an amazing spectacle??'. i'm not saying this. check the international media.. they are saying this!!


----------



## SpArK

*From This:*







*To This:*






We Rock!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## prototype

the biggest comedy is that not many people from Pakistan,China,some people from turkey,a Thai,a Taiwanese,some American and Russian flags(false flag) r not visible on this thread,feel some people really got a heartbreak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Ok now .. lets win some medal...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

alex mercer said:


> the biggest comedy is that not many people from Pakistan,China,some people from turkey,a Thai,a Taiwanese,some American and Russian flags(false flag) r not visible on this thread,feel some people really got a heartbreak



my friend.. let's hope will never see those flags for next twelve days. if that happenes.. then we all know games has been a grand success.. fingers crossed!!


----------



## Anonymous_Clown

iajdani said:


> Ok now .. lets win some medal...



I am supporting Pakistan for second place (India first of course  ). I think we Indians should do that, to pay them back for the support their contingent gave us around 10 days back when things were not looking as good as they are now.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Lol..I feel like trolling.....damn ! sometimes I hate to have senior members tag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigbrother

alex mercer said:


> the biggest comedy is that not many people from Pakistan,China,some people from turkey,a Thai,a Taiwanese,some American and Russian flags(false flag) r not visible on this thread,feel some people really got a heartbreak



its ok brother. i see some chinese n pakistani frends cheering us. 
anyway, its our ceremony, and we should be proud of it.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

alex mercer said:


> the biggest comedy is that not many people from Pakistan,China,some people from turkey,a Thai,a Taiwanese,some American and Russian flags(false flag) r not visible on this thread,feel some people really got a heartbreak



*The haters got owned................Shouldn't have mouthed off to much.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syntax_error

*PROUD*

*PROUD*

*PROUD*

*PROUD*

to be an 

*INDIAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## prototype

Beleive me after this CWG end nobody is going to remember,what just happened weeks before it,and those who insulted us,threw as much as mud they can and predicted India can not hold olympics in its lifetime will see in the next 10 yrs that India is going to each and every game this universe have-Asiad,Olympics and even inter galactic sports


----------



## anathema

*Damn it ....Damn it....Damn it...*

I Hate to be Sissy .... I hate when tears swell up my years...I hate when i cant talk due to emotions...I consider them sign of weakness ...

Damn it ... i am having all of those now....

But bloody damn ...i proud to be an Indian....and Inshallah this was a great opening ceremony....We did It...
Ladies and Gentlemen -- Brothers and Sisters -- We have arrived...Next stop Olympics...

Chinese Dragon -- do predict about olympics too...

Jai Hind.........

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Kinetic

*Kalmdai during his speech addressed India's ex president as 'Abul kalam Azad' while his name is APJ Abdul Kalam.*  He will never be correct.

Have anyone noticed that?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## prototype

Kinetic said:


> *Kalmdai during his speech addressed India's ex president as 'Abul kalam Azad' while his name is APJ Abdul Kalam.*  He will never be correct.
> 
> Have anyone noticed that?



Thank god he did not reffered Pratibha patil as Sushma Swaraj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humanist

*We need our favorite president Dr Abdul Kalam back as President..*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## prototype

anathema said:


> *Damn it ....Damn it....Damn it...*
> 
> I Hate to be Sissy .... I hate when tears swell up my years...I hate when i cant talk due to emotions...I consider them sign of weakness ...
> 
> Damn it ... i am having all of those now....
> 
> But bloody damn ...i proud to be an Indian....and Inshallah this was a great opening ceremony....We did It...
> Ladies and Gentlemen -- Brothers and Sisters -- We have arrived...Next stop Olympics...
> 
> Chinese Dragon -- do predict about olympics too...
> 
> Jai Hind.........



Olympics is coming to us brother,it is going nowhere,just wait till 2020

After the closing Ceremony Delhi 2010 will go into the history books as the best,the biggest and the most popular CWG ever


----------



## StingRoy

Kinetic said:


> *Kalmdai during his speech addressed India's ex president as 'Abul kalam Azad' while his name is APJ Abdul Kalam.*  He will never be correct.
> 
> Have anyone noticed that?



Galti se mishtake ho gaya :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I just feel so proud man! So many different groups and cultures united under one banner..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

Some good parts...


----------



## AR

But It is to be noticed.... pakistani flag bearers received special welcome shouts (By standing and hooting) by Indian audiences ... this is not with the case with other 70 nations..

Is it because pakistan is one of the nation which least criticized Indian preparation to CWG???


----------



## Kinetic

A.R.. said:


> But It is to be noticed.... pakistani flag bearers received special welcome shouts (By standing and hooting) by Indian audiences ... this is not with the case with other 70 nations..
> 
> Is it because pakistan is one of the nation which least criticized Indian preparation to CWG???








Liked it....


----------



## bigbrother

> Is it because pakistan is one of the nation which least criticized Indian preparation to CWG



umm.. i dont think so. someone was suspended. so couldnt have criticised anyway.


----------



## pankaj agrawal

A.R.. said:


> But It is to be noticed.... pakistani flag bearers received special welcome shouts (By standing and hooting) by Indian audiences ... this is not with the case with other 70 nations..
> 
> Is it because pakistan is one of the nation which least criticized Indian preparation to CWG???


buddy, i am 100&#37; sure that we got the same reception if it happened in pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kinetic

High Quality videos....

Commonwealth Games Delhi 2010: Opening Ceremony VideoWatch Online *HQ* - Part1- Watching on UpBulk
Commonwealth Games Delhi 2010: Opening Ceremony VideoWatch Online *HQ* - Part2- Watching on UpBulk
Commonwealth Games Delhi 2010: Opening Ceremony VideoWatch Online *HQ* - Part3- Watching on UpBulk
Commonwealth Games Delhi 2010: Opening Ceremony VideoWatch Online *HQ* - Part4- Watching on UpBulk
Commonwealth Games Delhi 2010: Opening Ceremony VideoWatch Online *HQ* - Part5- Watching on UpBulk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pankaj agrawal

today is my best day on PDF. thanks for all posting gr8 pics.


----------



## Avatar

pankaj agrawal said:


> buddy, i am 100% sure that we got the same reception if it happened in pakistan



If our team manages to get there in one piece, that is !


----------



## pak-marine

nice one by india ,i am impressed thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## New Vision

Kinetic said:


> You will never change. Great reply for the cheers!!!!
> 
> *BTW Pakistani athletes were dancing anyway.*



Btw, the Pakistani ambassador/high commissioner, complained of the athletes accomodation upon inspection, however, once the athletes were in , they couldnt believe their eyes. These people cant simply appreciate us. I salute India, we know how to cheer our friends, even our so called enemies.


----------



## hecj

pakistanis were our guest like others


----------



## New Vision

anathema said:


> *Damn it ....Damn it....Damn it...*
> 
> I Hate to be Sissy .... I hate when tears swell up my years...I hate when i cant talk due to emotions...I consider them sign of weakness ...
> 
> Damn it ... i am having all of those now....
> 
> But bloody damn ...i proud to be an Indian....and Inshallah this was a great opening ceremony....We did It...
> Ladies and Gentlemen -- Brothers and Sisters -- We have arrived...Next stop Olympics...
> 
> Chinese Dragon -- do predict about olympics too...
> 
> Jai Hind.........



Hey Join the club, after all the sh*t the world has given us we have earned these tears, so keep your eyes moist and your head up.....Go On India, we are with you , always....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr sim

can anyone post the videos of the yoga stuff............ thanx


----------



## Zeluvaa

Here's hoping South Asian teams will perform well and outdo the western ones. 
And I'll reserve my bulging patriotism till the end of the games, then I will show my fervour 


And hooray my *100th* post!!! :p :p :p


----------



## sab




----------



## Durran3

Sweet... saw the video of the Pakistani athletes getting a round of applause and cheers.. felt great.. hope the games go well as well...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hecj

*next links are*

Commonwealth Games Delhi 2010: Opening Ceremony VideoWatch Online *HQ* - Part10- Watching on UpBulk

Commonwealth Games Delhi 2010: Opening Ceremony VideoWatch Online *HQ* - Part11- Watching on UpBulk

Commonwealth Games Delhi 2010: Opening Ceremony VideoWatch Online *HQ* - Part13- Watching on UpBulk


----------



## Dr sim

*BETTER THAN BIEJING........?*

After storming to a record two gold medals at the Beijing Olympics , England's ace swimmer Rebecca Adlington is hoping to continue her golden run at the Delhi Commonwealth Games .


The 21-year-old won the 400 and 800 metres in the 2008 Olympics, and became Britain's first Olympic swimming champion since 1988 and the first British swimmer to win two Olympic gold medals since 1908.

Adlington also holds the 800 metres freestyle world record, which she grabbed at the Beijing Games, breaking the mark which stood in the name of American Janet Evans for 19 years with a time of 8:14.10.

"I would like to win a medal at the Commonwealth Games. It will be my first time I have competed in one. After that my next goal will be the London [ Images ] Olympics in 2012.

"My best performance was at Beijing where I broke the world record for 800m freestyle. Breaking the world record for my event means a lot to me," Adlington added.

The ace swimmer created quite a splash when she won a silver medal on her international debut, at the European Championships in Budapest in 2006. 

At the Delhi Games, Adlington is slated to participate in three events -- 200m freestyle, 400m freestyle and 800m freestyle.

"My favourite event has always been the 800m freestyle, as I am more comfortable and confident in that and I know what I am doing. I don't have the natural speed for 200m."

Praising the facilities at the Games Village, Adlington said she never had any doubts about travelling to India [ Images ] for the Games.

*"I was not worried about security before coming here. The entire team is very happy with the facilities at the Games Village and specially the food. The Village and its facilities are much bigger and better than those in Beijing."*
'Delhi Games Village better than Beijing': Rediff Sports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

> BETTER THAN BIEJING........?


 ...ermm not even comparable , organizing the Olympics is much bigger task and I believe China did it all on its own and they did it better than anyone has done till now.

india's attempt at hosting the CWG can in no way be compared with China's hosting of the Olympics.

The Delhi 2010 CWG have been plagued with way too many problems , the latest being the official falling ill due to denge fever in the athlete's village.


----------



## Dr sim

pakdefender said:


> ...ermm not even comparable , organizing the Olympics is much bigger task and I believe China did it all on its own and they did it better than anyone has done till now.
> 
> india's attempt at hosting the CWG can in no way be compared with China's hosting of the Olympics.
> 
> The Delhi 2010 CWG have been plagued with way too many problems , the latest being the official falling ill due to denge fever in the athlete's village.



I do not think u r an athlete sitting in Delhi right now but what i posted is from a Non Indian Athlete getting first hand experience.


----------



## S_O_C_O_M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

That was the Most Spectacular and Colorful Opening Ceremony I have ever seen, It was rich with Music and Oozing with Culture and tradition..... Thats How its to be done and thats Exactly how its Been done.... I am Really Proud


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

pakdefender said:


> The main stay of this ceremony was the 'aerostat' or as the door-darshan guy put it 'dunya ka sub say bara gubara'
> 
> The fact that the cost of this blimp is 1/3 of the entire cost of the ceremony does reflect rather poorly on the opening ceremonies.
> 
> This blimp or 'aerostat' has actually been brought on lease from an Italian company K-Event and reportedly the He gas came from Russia
> 
> Source : Now, Rs 40 crore balloon for Commonwealth Games
> 
> Through out the ceremony there were no 'precision displays' that made you hold your breath and the special affects were rather ordinary.
> 
> Rest of it was a bit too Bollywoodish with songs and extras with belly-exposed women.
> 
> The opening ceremonies are actually very good reflection on what is india today that on the outside great attempts are made to make is aprear shining but a deep look will reveal that the hype is lot more than reality.



Please Instead of Advising, Try to set an Example of How its to be done, Giving Advises and Criticizing sitting at home is easy, And The belly exposing women??? Come on, Every Country has its Traditional wear, saree is an Elegant wear Found in the sub continent.... Next time If Pakistan thinks this is not the best unlike the rest of the commonwealth Then Please Set an Example of How its to be done...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Cityboy

Some one plz post the video of abdul kalam sir event in cwg ceremony


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Durran3 said:


> Sweet... saw the video of the Pakistani athletes getting a round of applause and cheers.. felt great.. hope the games go well as well...



Well why shouldnt it, After all Pakistan was the Only Country Which stood shoulder to shoulder to India when the rest of the commonwealth Showed Dis Interest In Coming here..... Well Each and Every one in the 60,000 Strong crowd Clapped Only For Pakistan and India.....


----------



## Avatar

Maulik said:


> Some one plz post the video of abdul kalam sir event in cwg ceremony



It was funny when APJ Abdul Kalam got the loudest applause during the speech given by Prathiba Patil. It was so loud that she had to pause before they stopped. She was clearly humiliated and the politicians realized Indians are awake. Now I doubt she will ever include APJ Abdul Kalam again in her speech.


----------



## Avatar

pakdefender said:


> The main stay of this ceremony was the 'aerostat' or as the door-darshan guy put it 'dunya ka sub say bara gubara'
> 
> The fact that the cost of this blimp is 1/3 of the entire cost of the ceremony does reflect rather poorly on the opening ceremonies.
> 
> This blimp or 'aerostat' has actually been brought on lease from an Italian company K-Event and reportedly the He gas came from Russia
> 
> Source : Now, Rs 40 crore balloon for Commonwealth Games
> 
> Through out the ceremony there were no 'precision displays' that made you hold your breath and the special affects were rather ordinary.
> 
> Rest of it was a bit too Bollywoodish with songs and extras with belly-exposed women.
> 
> The opening ceremonies are actually very good reflection on what is india today that on the outside great attempts are made to make is aprear shining but a deep look will reveal that the hype is lot more than reality.



And who cares about what you have to say ? 

Even for the harshest critic, you're just lying to yourself and you know that. You know that last night was an accomplishment for India. You know the show was spectacular. Living in a closed society has made you so sick that you scan women's attire for "gaps"...I bet 99% of the viewers didn't even notice that and that wasn't obscene by any Indian standards.

Besides, I doubt you would have anything better to say even if we had covered all women in burqa's. 

You just rant to ease your frustration, so easy tiger.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## jha

*AAKHIR HUMNE KAR DIKHAYA...WE DID IT..* 

in a typical indian fashion. Preparations start at 11th hour and when the clock strikes 12 you have the great result...

After a long time i actually cried..Was dancing hysterically with few other unlucky colleagues who were stuck in office with me...

JAI HO..VANDE MATARAM...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Markus

Oh Boy!

If these games take place without a glitch then Kalmadi will become a national HERO.


----------



## Avatar

Markus said:


> Oh Boy!
> 
> If these games take place without a glitch then Kalmadi will become a national HERO.



Maybe yes ...If we did not know that he's renting treadmills for a month for Rs 10,00,000 each, and they are not even gold plated !


----------



## LadyGaga

The opening ceremony was truly outstanding.We as Indians are familiar with all that was on display,but for those whom it was meant to dazzle,and bowl over it must have been an experience in itself.It amazes me to see that we are still going so strong with our unique culture,and it was fantastic soaking in the flavours and colours of all that makes up INCREDIBLE INDIA! JAI HIND!


----------



## Markus

Avatar said:


> Maybe yes ...If we did not know that he's renting treadmills for a month for Rs 10,00,000 each, and they are not even gold plated !



You know the ppl and the media of India, right?

Everything will be forgotten (corruption included), if the games succeed and with the icing on the cake being that India wins lot of gold medals.

The same media who showed Kalmadi down will then make him the HERO.


----------



## jha

*THOSE WHO WANTED YOGA VIDEO ..here you go...*


----------



## StingRoy

Markus said:


> Everything will be forgotten (corruption included), if the games succeed and with the icing on the cake being that India wins lot of gold medals.
> The same media who showed Kalmadi down will then make him the HERO.



If it is indeed forgotten, it will be an ever bigger failure for India... Let the games finish and let a full investigation be done to make sure something like this does not happen in future. Take this as an example of cleaning up the acts and get more transparency and monitoring for projects which involve such large amount of public money.


----------



## jha




----------



## jha

LAST PART..


----------



## Developereo

pakdefender said:


> Through out the ceremony there were no 'precision displays' that made you hold your breath and the special affects were rather ordinary.



Let's not nitpick...

The ceremony was beautiful and India did a splendid job.

Let me put it this way: if this had been the Pakistan CWG and we did a similar show, we would all be proud of Pakistan.

So, let's give the Indians credit for a job very well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## afriend

Good work, the opening was amazing. Thank god nothing went wrong. It was true presentation of indian culture. Astounding applause for pakistani contingent. Also loudest cheers where there for our other neighbours, bangladesh and srilanka. Shows how much love people have for each other... only if politics too was akin to the aspirations of the people.

However i saw some spat between the weightlifter from pakistan and the flag bearer. An oldie was leading the flag, and the announcer was explaining the flag bearer is a weightlifter surprised to see the old man, however it seems the oldie took away the opportunity from the weightlifter..!!!


----------



## LongLiveBritian

I am never going to forget this ceremony, never.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Avatar

All performers had a genuine welcome smile on their face and did not look like they are under any kind of pressure. It was raw welcoming emotion coupled with pride. They displayed freedom, happiness and love. No amount of money can buy that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hecj

pakdefender said:


> The main stay of this ceremony was the 'aerostat' or as the door-darshan guy put it 'dunya ka sub say bara gubara'
> 
> The fact that the cost of this blimp is 1/3 of the entire cost of the ceremony does reflect rather poorly on the opening ceremonies.
> 
> This blimp or 'aerostat' has actually been brought on lease from an Italian company K-Event and reportedly the He gas came from Russia
> 
> Source : Now, Rs 40 crore balloon for Commonwealth Games
> 
> Through out the ceremony there were no 'precision displays' that made you hold your breath and the special affects were rather ordinary.
> 
> Rest of it was a bit too Bollywoodish with songs and extras with belly-exposed women.
> 
> The opening ceremonies are actually very good reflection on what is india today that on the outside great attempts are made to make is aprear shining but a deep look will reveal that the hype is lot more than reality.



the entire attempt was to show the cultural power of india not motorcycles stunts which makes u warm.it is hard to show the cultural power with in 3 hrs.but they they did in possible manner .

regarding to balloon,everything has a cost.it was the key feature in the event and i have no regrets that we spent too much on this balloon.


----------



## TATA

Guys, it was the best Sunday of my life as i have watched it live in JLN Stadium with my family and friends.

I will never forget these moments ever, My heart beat was beating like drum with excitement as we dance with them. 

I cried first time in my life and i was speechless.

India have shown its true spirit, well done India.

Jai Hind

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## parasite

afriend said:


> Good work, the opening was amazing. Thank god nothing went wrong. It was true presentation of indian culture. Astounding applause for pakistani contingent. Also loudest cheers where there for our other neighbours, bangladesh and srilanka. Shows how much love people have for each other... only if politics too was akin to the aspirations of the people.
> 
> However i saw some spat between the weightlifter from pakistan and the flag bearer. An oldie was leading the flag, and the announcer was explaining the flag bearer is a weightlifter surprised to see the old man, however it seems the oldie took away the opportunity from the weightlifter..!!!



I think this what u are talking about but lets not spoil this wonderful thread with this discussion...

Chief de Mission falls in RAW trap


----------



## Markus

parasite said:


> Chief de Mission falls in RAW trap



That article has the name "Christina Palmer"


----------



## TATA




----------



## TATA



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kugga

Dhol beats were awesome..... !! Loved that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TATA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doctor_who

great sight .......

pakistan can gain alot from it - it just proves if west can india can do it too....

and if india can paksitan can do it too...... 


nice start to commonwealth.


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

An Electric current Passed through me when the Whole Crowd Started the Count down along with the Huge drums, then the snake charmers raising the aerostat the Music Which followed.... The tribal Dances of India.... I couldnt resist My Self to cry and could not resist to Dance aswell


----------



## TATA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

now waiting for the grand closing ceremony, which hopefuly showcases Indian martial arts


----------



## TATA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TATA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## k_n

Indian Jatt said:


> thats true...CWG has brought all Indians together on PDF..so its already a success.
> 
> *Special request to members* - someone also posts pics of the Indian women in saree who were leading the different teams during the march with the plackard .I have marked one of them. and I'm serious guys.



Yea . ITS URGENT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TATA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Indian Jatt said:


> thats true...CWG has brought all Indians together on PDF..so its already a success.
> 
> *Special request to members* - someone also posts pics of the Indian women in saree who were leading the different teams during the march with the plackard .I have marked one of them. and I'm serious guys.



Hope U have not put water marks on the Lady whom I marked...lol


----------



## Devil Soul

hey guys wats the story behind the watermelon on cycle... is this the biggest melon in world or jus in India


----------



## TATA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humanist

I have never imagined that colours can be so beautiful.....


----------



## TATA

Devil Soul said:


> hey guys wats the story behind the watermelon on cycle... is this the biggest melon in world or jus in India



It is a tribute to the common men in this segment of Journey of India they have shown even smallest of the jobs in every corner of India like fruit seller, cycle repair shop, sweet shop, bengal shop, bandwala, dibbawala, street vendors.

*Because each and every Indian no matter rich or poor, no matter what's its occupation we all unitedly form India. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## subject17

Enough praising ourselves. It's time to grab medals.


----------



## TATA

subject17 said:


> Enough praising ourselves. It's time to grab medals.



Yeah....... and we are on track.

*But after 100 days of India Bashing we have tolerated. 

Its our day at least we need this well deserved break. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Humanist

*Honestly speaking,,, Doordarshan didnt cover the event properly....
Lots of advetisements.
Commentry team was countinously talking when they should have stayed silent and allowed us to hear beautiful sounds and chants..*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MKI 30




----------



## Capt.Popeye

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Well done to India.
> 
> Might I add, that I predicted over a week ago that the CWGs would be a success. Looks like it was a good prediction.




SOME DRAGON YOU ARE!
You hardly spew fire and smoke.
But the world needs more of your kind.
Even your criticism will not hurt, so keep on predicting (good or bad).
But THANK YOU FOR THIS PREDICTION!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Lets Bid for the 2020 Olympics Now......... More actions waiting ahead, I as a Tax Payer Am Completely satisfied with Yesterdays Grand Opening


----------



## pakdefender

hecj said:


> *the entire attempt was to show the cultural power of india* not motorcycles stunts which makes u warm.it is hard to show the cultural power with in 3 hrs.but they they did in possible manner .
> 
> regarding to balloon,everything has a cost.it was the key feature in the event and i have no regrets that we spent too much on this balloon.



lol .. showing cultural power with rented baloon  nice work keep it up


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

pakdefender said:


> lol .. showing cultural power with rented baloon  nicw work keep it up



well, Did U see Only the baloon?? Not the 6000 artists who performed?? or are u jealous that we Pulled Off the best opening ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GUNNER

TheWarriorIndian said:


> are u jealous that we Pulled Off the best opening ceremony



No, we aren't. On the contrary;


*KARACHI, Oct 4, 2010 (AFP)* - *Pakistan heaped praise on New Delhi's organisation of the Commonwealth Games *opening ceremony on Monday despite a television blackout of the spectacular event.

The 2010 Games, which had been plagued by allegations of corruption, shoddy construction and poor health standards, enjoyed a breathtaking showpiece start, but the Pakistan government's ban on Indian television channels deprived fans of watching the ceremony live.

Despite the lack of coverage, Aqil Shah, vice-president of the Pakistan Olympic Association, said India had managed to overcome its pre-Games blues.

*"It was an impressive ceremony and will help India build up the Games* after so many problems marred the lead-up," Shah, also president of the Pakistan Wrestling Federation, told AFP.

"When IOC (International Olympic Committee) president Jacques Rogge is saying that India has emerged as a contender to host the Olympics then it's a big thing for the sub-continent and this ceremony will go a long way to achieving that.

"*When you host Games like these, problems do come, but the opening was good and must be appreciated*."

Former Pakistan hockey star Shahnaz Shaikh said India impressed the world with a grand ceremony.

"It's sad that the build-up to the Games was full of problems, but I hope that India will overcome all such problems and the opening ceremony was one big hint that the Games will be good and successful," said Shaikh.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

@ Gunner, I did Not mean the whole of Pakistan, I meant the particular person whom I quoted...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

pakdefender said:


> lol .. showing cultural power with rented baloon



renting is better than begging

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/70494-misfortune-pakistan-why-we-beggers.html



> nice work keep it up



thanks !!


----------



## riju78

pakdefender said:


> lol .. showing cultural power with rented baloon  nice work keep it up


----------



## Capt.Popeye

GUNNER said:


> No, we aren't. On the contrary;
> 
> 
> *KARACHI, Oct 4, 2010 (AFP)* - *Pakistan heaped praise on New Delhi's organisation of the Commonwealth Games *opening ceremony on Monday despite a television blackout of the spectacular event.
> 
> The 2010 Games, which had been plagued by allegations of corruption, shoddy construction and poor health standards, enjoyed a breathtaking showpiece start, but the Pakistan government's ban on Indian television channels deprived fans of watching the ceremony live.
> 
> Despite the lack of coverage, Aqil Shah, vice-president of the Pakistan Olympic Association, said India had managed to overcome its pre-Games blues.
> 
> *"It was an impressive ceremony and will help India build up the Games* after so many problems marred the lead-up," Shah, also president of the Pakistan Wrestling Federation, told AFP.
> 
> "When IOC (International Olympic Committee) president Jacques Rogge is saying that India has emerged as a contender to host the Olympics then it's a big thing for the sub-continent and this ceremony will go a long way to achieving that.
> 
> "*When you host Games like these, problems do come, but the opening was good and must be appreciated*."
> 
> Former Pakistan hockey star Shahnaz Shaikh said India impressed the world with a grand ceremony.
> 
> "It's sad that the build-up to the Games was full of problems, but I hope that India will overcome all such problems and the opening ceremony was one big hint that the Games will be good and successful," said Shaikh.



The applause that the Pakistan Contingent received was well-deserved. Personally, i hope the Pakistani athletes and sportsmen do well. The clouds of despondency brought by the "fixing" episode must be dispelled.
Let there be more Aisam-ul-Haq Qureshi(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

All the best to the teams. And thanks to the OC for this wonderful opening ceremony, everyone praising it. BTW two points.....

*1) Don't expect it will be glitches free through out the game. But we will do much better next time. 

2) Though the ceremony bring much spot lights, such games are still not popular in India. Indians always favored Cricket and Football. Lets see if the game brings more Indians to such sporting events and increases the awareness of sports among them.*


----------



## Trident

*World media dazzled by CWG opening ceremony*

"India has arrived" -- this summed up the international media comments on the dazzling opening ceremony of the Commonwealth Games in New Delhi on Sunday.

Newspapers in two major Commonwealth countries, Australia and Great Britain, used terms like 'An ancient land opens its heart to the world', 'India opens doors to the world at opening ceremony' and 'India sweeps aside Games shame' to describe the two-hour cultural extravaganza that unfolded at the Jawahar Lal Nehru Stadium last night.

People across Britain watched the ceremony live on BBC and were all praise for it with NRI Industrialist Lord Swraj Paul summing up the public reaction by stating, "India has done itself proud. It was a great show."

The Guardian newspaper said it was a moment of national pride for India, which had drawn flak for the troubled build-up to the Games.

"'India has arrived': spectacular ceremony opens Commonwealth Games," read the newspaper's headline.

"Concerns of recent weeks forgotten as dazzling event launches games amid atmosphere of national pride and celebrations," it said.

"At exactly two minutes past seven tonight, a huge inflatable blimp rose slowly and smoothly into the hot air above Delhi's Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium to the sound of hundreds of traditional drums, pipes and conch shells, and the cheers of 65,000 people.

"This was the moment that 1.2 billion people there are few in India who were still unaware of the event had been waiting for," it added.

The Daily Telegraph marvelled at how smoothly the ceremony was conducted after all the organisational goof-ups that marred its run-up.

"No collapsing scenery or malfunctioning sound system. No fluffed lines, botched choreography or missed cues and not a single stray dog in sight. The preparations for the XIXth Commonwealth Games may have been an unmitigated disaster but India certainly knows how to put on a show," it said.

"A dazzling, colourful, high-octane opening ceremony that was part Bollywood, part cultural extravaganza, did much to dispel the nightmares of the past fortnight, thrilling a sell-out crowd in the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium as well as the athletes and officials from 71 Commonwealth nations.

"It even managed to start on time, to the very second, proving there are some deadlines that Games organisers are capable of meeting," the newspaper said taking a dig at the missed venue-completion deadlines that threatened to derail the Games at one stage. 

The Daily Mail was also effusive in its praise of the ceremony which showcased the centuries-old Indian culture to a packed crowd.

"Commonwealth Games kick off in style with stunning opening ceremony... but the real test lies ahead," the newspaper said.

"The XIX Commonwealth Games crawled up off the canvas last night with a display of pageantry and technical wizardry that, finally, projected the image India craved on to two billion television sets around the world.

"And not a single tier of the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium fell down. The bungling organisers promised it would be all right on the night, and so it proved with this sparkling opening ceremony.

"In the stadium - possibly 10,000 short of its 60,000 capacity - you sensed India wanted a pat on the back, and to cement their image as an emergent economic powerhouse despite the deservedly bad press they received over the last few weeks," it added.

The newspaper also made a mention of the jeers that greeted Organising Committee Chairman Suresh Kalmadi, who had drawn massive criticism for the floundering run-up to the Games.

"...the crowds' anger at the alleged corruption and incompetence of the politicians was clear when the chairman of the Organising Committee, Suresh Kalmadi, had part of his speech drowned out by derision," it said.

The reaction in Australia was also positive after being stinging in its criticism of the Games' preparation.

"India put on its best face on Sunday night and pulled off a brilliant opening ceremony that was extraordinary in its ambition and execution. It was everything the organisers had promised and more - an energetic celebration of all India has been and all it intends to be," read The Daily Telegraph.

"The kick-off to Delhi 2010 was an historic event that well and truly answered the question on everyone's lips over the past two months: "Can they get it finished on time?"

"Delhi's extravaganza more than favourably compared with the great opening ceremonies of recent times," it added.

The Sydney Morning Herald said the ceremony was well beyond what could have been expected after the shoddy build-up. 

"Delhi's Commonwealth Games has managed yet another surprise, with the opening ceremony defying expectations last night to start on time before going off without a hitch to delight a crowd of 50,000 with a rich and exciting pageant befitting a country as vast and populous as India," the newspaper said.

"The ceremony to celebrate India's amazing cultural diversity took place behind a thick drape of security with soldiers and police outside Jawaharlal Nehru stadium matching the crowd of around 50,000 for numbers, if not for noise," it said.

The Australian said it was a ceremony that made India's "troubles seem so far away."

"After a lead-up plagued by terror threats, a bridge collapse, a shambolic village, the first case of dengue fever and more, India delivered a brilliant and lively opening ceremony," it said.

"A vibrant celebration of 5000 years of Indian culture -with just a hint of Bollywood - was showcased in a performance involving more than 6000 artists.

"There were no visible glitches. India delivered, and all 71 nations took part in the march despite threats by some countries to pull out," it added.

The newspaper also lauded the sartorial sense of the 619-strong Indian contingent that walked into the stadium in traditional dresses.

"India has won the first unofficial gold medal of the Games - for best team uniform," it said.

"Indian Games officials should feel proud of the opening ceremony, classy and showy but somehow warmer and less contrived than the Beijing experience. No collapsed bridges. No slithering snakes. No collapsing roof and, blow me down, before a late blow-out she almost ran on time.

"The Indian athletes looked like royalty in their smart traditional maroon tops with gold braided scarves. Slick and sensational," it added.
World media dazzled by CWG opening ceremony | NDTV.com


----------



## riju78

*'India has arrived': spectacular ceremony opens Commonwealth Games*

Concerns of recent weeks forgotten as dazzling event launches games amid atmosphere of national pride and celebrations



Jason Burke in Delhi
guardian.co.uk, Sunday 3 October 2010 18.35 BST
'India has arrived': spectacular ceremony opens Commonwealth Games | Sport | The Guardian


At exactly two minutes past seven tonight, a huge inflatable blimp rose slowly and smoothly into the hot air above Delhi's Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium to the sound of hundreds of traditional drums, pipes and conch shells, and the cheers of 65,000 people.

This was the moment that 1.2bn people  there are few in India who were still unaware of the event  had been waiting for.

"Let the games begin," Pratibha Patil, the Indian president, said.

Ajai Kumar, who runs a mobile phone shop in Delhi's Punjabi Bagh, watched from a £12 seat in the upper tiers, his one-year-old son on his arm.

"It is our nation. It is our India," the 30-year-old said as he queued to get through the triple layers of security around the venue earlier. "How could I miss it?"

But for a moment, it had seemed as though India was about to miss the 19th Commonwealth Games.

Only days ago, there were question marks over security, crucial timing equipment and the apparently sub-standard £150m athletes' village. There were calls for an alternative competition to be organised elsewhere.

Indians talked of being shamed by their own leaders, and insulted by those of other countries.

But all that appeared to have been washed away in a flood of Indian national pride and celebration tonight. Though catcalls greeted Suresh Kalmadi, the chairman of the organising committee, he was cheered when he told the crowd: "India has arrived".

Even the less than charismatic prime minister, 77-year-old Manmohan Singh, was applauded.

Prince Charles had read a message from the Queen, who missed her first Commonwealth Games for 44 years but said: "When countries can compete together in sports ... it serves as an inspiration for nations to work together for peace throughout the world".

In the stadium, the ceremony was  like the entire effort India has made for the games  monumental in its scale and expense.

There was a 500-ton stage, modelled on a traditional temple, and 7,000 performers, carefully chosen to represent India's multitude of ethnic, religious and linguistic minorities. Blessings from all the major Indian faiths, and several minor ones, were projected on the side of the giant blimp in half a dozen local languages.

Then the athletes, from 71 countries, paraded, with India dressed in burgundy and gold traditional dress. So few of its young sportswomen had worn a saree before that special assistants had to be found, today's newspapers reported. The crowd's biggest cheer by far, other than that for their own athletes, was for the Pakistani contingent.

Organisers and politicians had wanted to keep the show focused on Indian culture and heritage.

The big stars of Bollywood were kept at a distance. Instead, the stage and blimp together became a vast "tree of life" to the sound of vedic and Buddhist chanting before transforming into a giant glowing neon statue of the Buddha, complete with glowing chakra inside. Then came the Great Indian Journey, a train spilling rickshaws, cattle, fishermen, hawkers, oversized sparkling bags of laundry, leering bureaucrats, weavers and brick kiln labourers across the stadium floor.

There were even construction workers  a small tribute to the hundreds of thousands from the poor states of Bihar, West Bengal and Uttar Pradesh, each much bigger than a large western European country, who have swarmed over worksites across the city in recent months.

With so many deep social problems, some have doubted the wisdom of spending as much as £5bn on what will be, by far, the most expensive Commonwealth Games ever. There is the competition to come and a continuing fear of terrorism or a repeat of the bridge collapse of two weeks ago.

The sloth, incompetence and nepotism of officials, exposed in recent months, remains. So, too, does the daily reality of life in what is still  despite the huge economic growth also celebrated at the ceremony  a country where very many people are very poor.

But today, few dwelt on the negative. Eventually, Indian popular film and music finally made their inevitable entrance, flanked by hundreds of Bollywood dancers, and the event's loud, brash and much-criticised anthem, Jiyo, Utho, Bado, Jeeto! (live, rise, ascend, win), composed by AR Rahman, was heard.

"Namaste and Jai Hind (long live India)," said the announcer  and then it was over.

Leaving the ceremony, Neeta Kumar, a 47-year-old policeman, could barely talk. "I love my country," he repeated, shaking his head. "We have many problems, but I love my country."

Pragya, his 14 year old daughter, will be dancing in the closing ceremony in 11 days. She smiled shyly and said: "I am very proud."


----------



## riju78

*Commonwealth Games 2010: A memorable start*


So, it's under way and, using a memorable turn of phrase from a colleague, India soared over the first Commonwealth Games hurdle by producing a vibrant and polished opening ceremony with a mass singing of Jai Ho at the end it would be hard to ever forget.
It's certainly an event Nottingham's badminton star Nathan Robertson will remember - being a flag bearer for your country at a major games is quite something.
He'll be looking to shine, but will have to wait his turn.
My job out here will often be to get to the sports which are getting less attention from BBC Sport's live and highlights programmes.
So today I'm at the archery, interviewing Grantham's Simon Terry amongst others.
He qualified comfortably for the elimination round but, in common with all England's archers, wasn't exactly stoked about his performance. Better to come, I'm sure.
And, as I write, Rebecca Adlington has got safely through to the 200m freestyle final in the pool as she goes for a tough 200m, 400m and 800m treble. Loughborough's Jo Jackson qualified even quicker - in fourth.
Games organisers will be delighted to at last be up and running after all the bad publicity.
I'll be honest, some venues are far from perfect when you step away from the athlete's area but the archery venue where I am now is spot on.
And there's plenty you can't fault - the welcome, the pride and the food for starters.
In fact, if I've heard one thing from athletes more than any other, it's high praise for that much maligned village and especially the caterers.
*Happy athletes should make for a happy games.*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/commonwealth_games/delhi_2010/9058020.stm


----------



## hecj

whole world *here* n there have criticized us b4 this ceremony,now we want ppl from *here* n there to think twice b4 bashing.


----------



## hecj

Commonwealth Games Organising Committee Chairman Suresh Kalmadi on Monday said that the Games had got off to a good start and *claimed that he did not hear anyone jeering him during the opening ceremony on Sunday*.

bara hi besharam banda hai yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## riju78

2010 Commonwealth Games Medal Table

Rank	Country	Gold Medal	Silver Medal	Bronze Medal	Total
1	Australia	3 2	0 5
2	Canada 1 0	2 3
3	S Africa	1 0	1 2
4	Nigeria 1 0	0 1
5	England	0 2	1 3
6	India 0 1	1 2
7	Wales 0 1	0 1
8	Scotland	0 0	1 1


----------



## Archie

Breaking news
India wins two medals in Weight Lifting 48Kg category
One Silver and One Bronze

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IMADreamer

Archie said:


> Breaking news
> India wins two medals in Weight Lifting 48Kg category
> One Silver and One Bronze






but we want gold.lots of golds sothat we can come on no 2 position in medal table


----------



## marcos98

*Nigeria's gold medalist Augustina Nwaokolo, center, smiles with India's silver medalist Soniya Chanu Ngangbam, left, and India's Sandhya Rani, bronze, during an award ceremony of the women's 48-kilogram weightlifting class event during the Commonwealth Games at the Jawaharlal Nehru Sports Complex in New Delhi, India, Monday, Oct. 4, 2010.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Not a wonderful but somehow satisfactory day for us ...May the coming days be more fruitful for us...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Honor

hecj said:


> whole world *here* n there have criticized us b4 this ceremony,now we want ppl from *here* n there to think twice b4 bashing.



India already lost her credibility from the start! The opening is acceptable and could she maintain it to the end?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Honor said:


> India already lost her credibility from the start! The opening is acceptable and could she maintain it to the end?



Well If International Olympic association is Confident of India Not only Hosting CWG but also the Olympics, What Un comfortableness Do u have?? First India was blamed it cannot Open the games, Now when we have made the ceremony a very Grand Success You guys ask If We could continue, Do You seriously think People have to Cling on to such thoughts Seriously??? It might help you to suppress Ur Egos, But Eventually It would Only Make You happy and that too for a short period Of Time...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rajgoynar

Funzug.com | Commonwealth Games 2010 Opening Ceremony | Opening, Ceremony, India, Games, New


----------



## rsingh

> The Herald Sun that comes out from Melbourne went a step ahead comparing the opening ceremony to that of the Beijing Olympics stating, *"Indian Games officials should feel proud of the opening ceremony, classy and showy but somehow warmer and less contrived than the Beijing experience."*
> The Australian, published from New South Wales, wrote, *"After weeks dominated by the old India of corruption, poverty and chaos the new "Incredible India" of diversity and cultural pride showed its face."*



Go india go



> *The former President, A.P.J. Abdul Kalam, may have demitted office quite some time ago, but he still continues to rule the hearts and minds of the people. And this was exemplified in no small measure at the Opening Ceremony of the Commonwealth Games where spectators cheered loudly every time his name was announced or his image showed up on the giant screen*.


http://www.hindu.com/2010/10/04/stories/2010100458630100.htm


Wish we had more leaders like him. Not people Kalmadi.



> *When Mr.Suresh Kalmadi came he was booed and booed and booed. He managed to finish his written speech, untouched with what the people were thinking. Obviously he has had the habit! What was noticeable was the way Indians stayed away from throwing bottles, which they normally do when they are angry*.


http://www.timesnow.tv/Kalmadi-booed-at-during-ceremony/articleshow/4355253.cms






> The most beautiful moment of the night though was the huge roar for the Pakistani contingent.


This India for u and love a country showers on brother who ...leave it ,lets not spoil the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Honor said:


> *India already lost her credibility from the start! The opening is acceptable *and could she maintain it to the end?


----------



## Honor

TheWarriorIndian said:


> Well If International Olympic association is Confident of India Not only Hosting CWG but also the Olympics, What Un comfortableness Do u have?? First India was blamed it cannot Open the games, Now when we have made the ceremony a very Grand Success You guys ask If We could continue, Do You seriously think People have to Cling on to such thoughts Seriously??? It might help you to suppress Ur Egos, But Eventually It would Only Make You happy and that too for a short period Of Time...



Putting your ego aside, do you seriously think what the IOC chairman meant what he says? 

I think the India's CWG results will only be graded after the game ended. 

There's already some negative news coming out from the event! "Ghost town atmosphere on CWG events". 

India success will only be confirmed when they had bag the host for the Olympic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speeder 2

I watched some of the opening ceremony. I like it !!!  It's because it sums up India perfectly with ONE word: 

*Chaotic!*

It's like a big pile of Chop Suey, or a 6 yrs old kid occidentally spilled all his colours on a drawing board - very colourful indeed but a complete mess nonetheless, quite amusing though (yawn).

CWG is a British brand in the end. British media hailed it mainly because of being PC.


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Honor said:


> Putting your ego aside, do you seriously think what the IOC chairman meant what he says?
> 
> I think the India's CWG results will only be graded after the game ended.
> 
> There's already some negative news coming out from the event! "Ghost town atmosphere on CWG events".
> 
> India success will only be confirmed when they had bag the host for the Olympic.



Now this is called double sidedness, Now let me ask u a question In How many Years after the Economic Liberalization has Your Country Pulled of a Spectacular event Like this??? India did it In Just 19 Years... India's Credibility was at Scales, But No Longer as the works are complete and now the Athletes are all set to compete , Now The Only Question U can raise of Is Security, and that we are fully Confident , Everything is Under control so Just stick to ur seat...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baahubali

Speeder 2 said:


> *Chaotic!*



Chaos results when humans are involved instead of automatons.

After all we Indians are not bred under the shadow of the gun and robotic discipline(Generally).

Chaos is the law of the universe.

Nature loves chaos.

Second law of thermodynamics:

*In a system, a process that occurs will tend to increase the total entropy(Degree of randomness) of the universe.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_law_of_thermodynamics

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

self-delete


----------



## jha

Speeder 2 said:


> I watched some of the opening ceremony. I like it !!!  It's because it sums up India perfectly with ONE word:
> 
> *Chaotic!*
> 
> It's like a big pile of Chop *Suey*, or a 6 yrs old kid *occidentally* spilled all his colours on a drawing board - very colourful indeed but a complete mess nonetheless, quite amusing though (yawn).
> 
> CWG is a British brand in the end. British media hailed it mainly because of being PC.



 
Dhuwan Dhuwan ho raha hai sanam...kahin to hai aag lagi...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Honor

TheWarriorIndian said:


> Now this is called double sidedness, Now let me ask u a question In How many Years after the Economic Liberalization has Your Country Pulled of a Spectacular event Like this??? India did it In Just 19 Years... India's Credibility was at Scales, But No Longer as the works are complete and now the Athletes are all set to compete , Now The Only Question U can raise of Is Security, and that we are fully Confident , Everything is Under control so Just stick to ur seat...




Personally, i think your point does not have any relervant here! 

This is my grading
1) A "F" grade for the welcoming due to dirty at the atheletic village.
2) A "B" grade for the opening. Why are there 2 human figures air ballon floating in the air? It is so hilarious!
3) I will grade it a "A" if India top the medal tally! Can India top the medal tally?

Overall grading!!!! U guess?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

pakdefender said:


> ...ermm not even comparable , organizing the Olympics is much bigger task and I believe China did it all on its own and they did it better than anyone has done till now.
> 
> india's attempt at hosting the CWG can in no way be compared with China's hosting of the Olympics.
> 
> The Delhi 2010 CWG have been plagued with way too many problems , the latest being the official falling ill due to denge fever in the athlete's village.



Thank Heavens!

It was getting unnatural!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Honor

Bombensturm said:


> Shhhhhh!............not so loud ,your British overlords might overhear you.



Is China in the commonwealth?


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

self-delete


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Honor said:


> Personally, i think your point does not have any relervant here!



I being An Indian and Probably Because I live In India Have More relevance Than that Of Yours, But I instead chose to Write what the Athletes Had to say about the Delhi CWG Infrastructures....



Honor said:


> This is my grading
> 1) A "F" grade for the welcoming due to dirty at the atheletic village.



No one welcomed athletes Into Ugly village, they were given 5 star accomodation in Hotels Near by before checking in to Village...



Honor said:


> 2) A "B" grade for the opening. Why are there 2 human figures air ballon floating in the air? It is so hilarious!



It Very Much Like asking a Chinese Guy what is Kung Fu, Its Called Puppets, and Puppets have a Very long Cultural Relevance to Our traditional Dances
.


Honor said:


> 3) I will grade it a "A" if India top the medal tally! Can India top the medal tally?



That Is Indeed Very Kind Of You sir, There is a High Percentage of Chance for India to have a podium finish... 



Honor said:


> Overall grading!!!! U guess?



After My Reply You may Yourself Guess....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avatar

Honor said:


> Is China in the commonwealth?



Singapore is there and also a good performer considering the size.


----------



## Baahubali

Self-Delete


----------



## pakdefender

Honor said:


> Personally, i think your point does not have any relervant here!
> 
> This is my grading
> 1) A "F" grade for the welcoming due to dirty at the atheletic village.
> 2) A "B" grade for the opening. Why are there 2 *human figures air ballon floating in the air ? It is so hilarious! *
> 3) I will grade it a "A" if India top the medal tally! Can India top the medal tally?
> 
> Overall grading!!!! U guess?



The floating puppets and the gas baloon were a good depiction of india today i.e full of HOT AIR!


----------



## MKI 30

FCUK The Trollers. The World Media Praised us. 
Would A Couple Of Haters make Any Difference? After All They Can't Digest What We Pulled Last Night. 

"*Agar Koi Jalle To Samajh Lo Tarikki Ho Rahe Hai*."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpArK

pakdefender said:


> The floating puppets and the gas baloon were a good depiction of india today i.e full of HOT AIR!



Yup.. Hot inside and cool outside... thats how we are and will always be..


----------



## Baahubali

Honor said:


> Personally, i think your point does not have any relervant here!
> 
> This is my grading
> 1) A "F" grade for the welcoming due to dirty at the atheletic village.
> 2) A "B" grade for the opening. Why are there 2 human figures air ballon floating in the air? It is so hilarious!
> 3) I will grade it a "A" if India top the medal tally! Can India top the medal tally?
> 
> Overall grading!!!! U guess?



Read the Signature


----------



## riju78

after 22 pages here we have all the characters!!!!! and some pakistanis have popped up too

as we say in malayalam ''asooyakkum kashandikkum marunnilla" which translates to *Jealousy and baldness, cannot be treated with any medicine*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

pakdefender said:


> acha ha chanay shanay khao and fill your self up with gas this way atleast some of the gas for filling up the ballon with come from india instead of importing it all from russia.. good job keep it up.



Yup and when we are stomach full, we will definitely give u a visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

pakdefender said:


> acha ha chanay shanay khao and fill your self up with gas this way atleast some of the gas for filling up the ballon with come from india instead of importing it all from russia.. good job keep it up.



You dont need to be so jealous afterall, we dint Know you would be so un happy, sorry to spoil your day by pulling on a fantastic Opening day ceremony... really Man we dint mean to have given you a Bad Omen .... What more better compliment could U give us than that of Showcasing your jealousy, as Jealousy has to be earned and we did it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## justanobserver

pakdefender said:


> acha ha chanay shanay khao and fill your self up with gas this way atleast some of the gas for filling up the ballon with come from india instead of importing it all from russia.. good job keep it up.



The jealousy, its...just pathetic 

buri nazar vale tera, muh kala


----------



## jha

> This is my grading



Personally, i think your point does not have any *relevance* here! 




> * A "F" grade for the welcoming due to dirty *


hehehehe...AGAN lagi 



> *Why are there 2 human figures air ballon floating in the air? It is so hilarious*!



Human figures...?? Guess Tradition is too much for malfunctioning robots



> Overall grading!!!!


Who asked for this...I dont remember anyone..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## justanobserver

^^
I'll give him an A+ for excelling in sheer stupidity


----------



## pankaj agrawal

guys....dont need to reply the trolls. actually we should be happy that they are trolling. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

self-delete


----------



## riju78

pakdefender said:


> acha ha chanay shanay khao and fill your self up with gas this way atleast some of the gas for filling up the ballon with come from india instead of importing it all from russia.. good job keep it up.



ur immature comments just shows how jealous and frustrated u r..if i were u i would just keep quiet and stay away from commonwealth thread unttil i can find some bad news (which i dont think will happen)

at least hamaare paas khaane ko chana shana hai...

all the trolls just proves that what a good opening ceremony we had.....


----------



## pakdefender

Many of the top world athletes didn&#8217;t even bother to come to the CWG , only the washed up showed up and that too after rubbing it in the face of india about poor accommodations and what not.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

pakdefender said:


> Many of the top world athletes didnt even bother to come to the CWG , only the washed up showed up and that too after rubbing it in the face of india about poor accommodations and what not.



We are happy that the Pakistani athletes came.

Thats enough for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

pakdefender said:


> Many of the top world athletes didnt even bother to come to the CWG , only the washed up showed up and that too after rubbing it in the face of india about poor accommodations and what not.



They would be Feeling sorry for Believing The Over Hyping Media, and There athletes rating the Delhi CWG To be the Best Would have made them really Jealous Like You but in a different way...


----------



## Baahubali

pakdefender said:


> The floating puppets and the gas baloon were a good depiction of india today i.e full of HOT AIR!


*
Inna Lilla hai wa Inna Ellaihi Raji'oon*

Rest in Peace my troll friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

pakdefender said:


> Many of the top world athletes didnt even bother to come to the CWG , only the washed up showed up and that too after rubbing it in the face of india about poor accommodations and what not.



Many of the tops dont belong to common wealth countries thats why 

And the few who left among CW nations , they had world athletic meets and events which coincided with the games and the other few.. we dont give a sh!t about them.. 

And guess what, one of the worlds best cricketing team (australia) is here playing in tests for our *home* matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

There are plenty of reports about how india bribed its way to the hosting of the CWG so Im sure some of these washed up athletes were lured in with heft payouts from the india state.


----------



## hecj

pakdefender said:


> Many of the top world athletes didnt even bother to come to the CWG , only the washed up showed up and that too after rubbing it in the face of india about poor accommodations and what not.



still burning from 24 hrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SpArK

pakdefender said:


> There are plenty of reports about how india bribed its way to the hosting of the CWG so Im sure some of these washed up athletes were lured in with heft payouts from the india state.



*
Yes we bribed all, including you.

Our slogan was "paisa le tamasha dekh"...
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hecj

pakdefender said:


> There are plenty of reports about how india bribed its way to the hosting of the CWG so Im sure some of these washed up athletes were lured in with heft payouts from the india state.



so these plenty reports says we bribed pakistan also and also their athletes to come and *we are also responsible for the flag drama in cwg by pakistan*


i never saw such kind of attitude which is below the lowest level.

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

*guys he is pak defender.his job is to defend at any cost*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakdefender

^^ lol .. look at the number of indians viewing this thread .. indeed quite a 'tamasha' , just like their hosting of the CWG .. thanks again guys for providing the world with so much entertainment.


----------



## Baahubali

pakdefender said:


> lol .. look at the number of indians viewing this thread .. indeed quite a 'tamasha'



*And your expert comments about  keeping in mind the number of Indians here????*


----------



## justanobserver

pakdefender said:


> lol .. look at the number of indians viewing this thread .. indeed quite a 'tamasha'



Yup, everyone gathers up to watch the new clown in town

A tamasha indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

pakdefender said:


> There are plenty of reports about how india bribed its way to the hosting of the CWG so Im sure some of these washed up athletes were lured in with heft payouts from the india state.



So We really dont need to Go into war with You, Just give some Indian Money and we can Buy Pakistan as we did For CWG, thats a Good NEws which You Just shared sir....


----------



## hecj

pakdefender said:


> ^^ lol .. look at the number of indians viewing this thread .. indeed quite a 'tamasha' , just like their hosting of the CWG .. thanks again guys for providing the world with so much entertainment.



,now u have problem with the indians viewing thread.


----------



## pakdefender

hecj said:


> so these plenty reports says we bribed pakistan also and also their athletes to come and *we are also responsible for the flag drama in cwg by pakistan*
> 
> 
> i never saw such kind of attitude which is below the lowest level.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------
> 
> *guys he is pak defender.his job is to defend at any cost*



Your own nespapers reported that you brided your way to hosting of the CWG



> Delhi sealed the right to host the Games when their delegates emerged at the final presentation in Jamaica and offered all 72 nations USD 100,000 (then about USD 140,000) each for athlete training schemes if they were the successful bidders," the newspaper reported. "The money, subsequently paid to all nations, was not significant to Australia because it had already decided to vote for India and the payment was not an exceptionally large one.
> 
> "But for small nations who have minimal interest in the Games, it clinched their vote and India went on to beat Canadian city Hamilton 46-22 in the final poll. Hamilton had offered the nations about USD 70,000 each," it said.




Here's a link just for ref:
India bribed 72 nations to get Delhi CWG: Report


----------



## SpArK

*Country	Medals*
Gold Silver Bronze	Total
Australia 3 2	0	5
Canada 1 0	2	3
England 0 2	1	3
South Africa 1 0	1	2
India 0 1	1	2
Nigeria 1 0	0	1
Wales 0 1	0	1
Scotland 0 0	1	1


----------



## TATA

Plz shoo away troll @#$%  no need to feed them.


----------



## Baahubali

Let's just get back to topic guys...

...Just learn to ignore the trolls!


----------



## hecj

*guys keep ur awacs fully functional to prevent n detect trolls*


----------



## TATA

*Universal 'love' theme for closing ceremony: Bharat Bala*

NEW DELHI: *After a spectacular opening of the Commonwealth Games Ceremony, creative director Bharat Bala promises an equally memorable farewell to the Games with performances that incorporate love and fond memories of India which athletes and visitors can take away with them.* 

*"We have a lot to offer. While the opening ceremony was based on traditional Indian culture and heritage, the closing ceremony will be an entirely different show based on the universal theme of love," Bharat Bala said.*

Film director Bharat Bala, who included 1000 drummers from different regions of the country, various folk dancers, yoga, and other traditional Indian themes, has lined up an equally spectacular closing show that includes martial art forms from across India.

"At the closing ceremony, the mood will be different. The idea is that athletes would be leaving for their homes and we want them to carry something good for their families," Bala said.

Talking about his preparations he said," I was watching the show on TV from a TV control room and it captured a lot of emotions of the performers close up. *Immediately after the show I started receiving sms and calls from people in Canada, Australia, New Zealand, England... Seattle and San Francisco. It was amazing."*

The opening ceremony he says was also made possible only because performers, school children, creative and production team that came together with 50 per cent audience of Delhi that filled the stadium.

"The energy of the 60,000 people radiated to us," he adds.

While Oscar winning A R Rahman who composed and sang the official CWG anthem "Jiyo, Utho Bado Jeeto" (Live, Rise, Ascend, win) as well as child tabla prodigy Keshav wont be present, the Rs 38 crore helium aerostat that hogged the limelight during the three hour long opening ceremony would return for the closing ceremony too.

"The aerostat helped it to make the ceremony a spectacle with its installation of tree, yoga...all gave it a grand look."

"When we designed the concept for the opening ceremony something was missing. An infrastructure should allow you to do lighting and use other technology; something different had to be done. It is then Mark Fisher gave the idea for aerostat," says Bala.

The aerostat which has mirrors fixed to its bottom to reflect the performances had in between developed a snag which prompted many safety concerns.

However, Bharat Bala says the initial glitches on the working of the balloon were never a hindrance. "We were hundred per cent confident after testing it ... about the way it will operate," he said.

For the grand finale an entirely new set of performers would also be performing.

"I do not want to sound overconfident. We want the show to be good," said Bharat Bala who has helmed the creative team comprising ace film director Shyam Benegal, lyricist - screenwriter Prasoon Joshi and poet Javed Akhtar among others.

On the Commonwealth theme song he said that despite a delay in release of video it was a catalyst in itself of "jiyo, utho, jeeto".

The two minute video featuring Rahman singing as well as sportspersons Saina Nehwal, Milkha Singh and Sushil Kumar along with several other international sport stars was released quite some time after the song, prompting much criticism.

"One fundamental wrong we did was not launching the video with the audio. Even today any Bollywood audio is always released with the video. We were confident once the song and the video came together its purpose and goal of a sports anthem would be reached."

Read more: Universal 'love' theme for closing ceremony: Bharat Bala - The Times of India Universal 'love' theme for closing ceremony: Bharat Bala - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TATA

Indian archers dominate proceedings on opening day

India makes a super start as tennis makes debut at CWG

India spank Kenya 5-0 in CWG team event


----------



## Enigma

just now india won a silver and and bronze in 62 kg weightlifting event  so 4 medals in our bag 

BTW the pakistani lad missed by a whisker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma

guys can anybody make a separate thread for medals tally? please!!!


----------



## pakdefender

The cheering by indians is really fake and it cannot hide the truth.

FACT: 140,000 poor downtrodden families were uprooted and thrown out of Delhi for these games, what joy could these games possibly bring to these indians ? or perhaps they are the lesser indians ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

pakdefender said:


> The cheering by indians is really fake and it cannot hide the truth.
> 
> FACT: 140,000 poor downtrodden families were uprooted and thrown out of Delhi for these games, what joy could these games possibly bring to these indians ? or perhaps they are the lesser indians ?



Over a million people had to be moved in the bejing and many other examples. So please save it.

Your a sore loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## karan.1970

pakdefender said:


> The cheering by indians is really fake and it cannot hide the truth.
> 
> FACT: 140,000 poor downtrodden families were uprooted and thrown out of Delhi for these games, what joy could these games possibly bring to these indians ? or perhaps they are the lesser indians ?



Duh! You are late.. That flavour of discussion has come and gone..


----------



## TATA

pakdefender said:


> The cheering by indians is really fake and it cannot hide the truth.
> 
> FACT: 140,000 poor downtrodden families were uprooted and *thrown out of Delhi *for these games, what joy could these games possibly bring to these indians ? or perhaps they are the lesser indians ?



thrown out of Delhi??????? 

Who told u, ur good old rupee news or zaid hamid????

The fact of the matter is not even a single person, you will be surprised to know that even beggar or Dog is thrown out of Delhi.

Just some people get shifted that are occupying govt. land illegally and govt. now need that land.

*The 500 dogs that govt. have catches are currently in animal shelter and will be return to the places from where they were caught.

Why because India runs under rule of law and law says that animal too have rights and govt. have to return these animal to their places.*

*Delhi govt to soon start allotment of 7,900 houses to slum dwellers*

Delhi govt to start allotment of houses to slum dwellers

*Also, a request. Don't go by Media till yesterday they were saying India can't host Commonwealth Games and now world have witnessed our gala event.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KS

Joe Shearer said:


> Thank Heavens!
> 
> It was getting unnatural!



You beat me to it.

Now it looks like good ol' PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma

Speeder 2 said:


> I watched some of the opening ceremony. I like it !!!  It's because it sums up India perfectly with ONE word:
> 
> *Chaotic!*
> 
> It's like a big pile of Chop Suey, or a 6 yrs old kid occidentally spilled all his colours on a drawing board - very colourful indeed but a complete mess nonetheless, quite amusing though (yawn).
> 
> CWG is a British brand in the end. British media hailed it mainly because of being PC.



atleast we dont FAKE things like the "not so good looking female child singer" being replaced by a good looking ones, where as the song was sung by her but they showed the good looking girl singing it (she was imitating it) but later got busted... shame 
(scene from beijing olympics opening ceremony )

so much for ur fake pride ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## subject17

Enigma said:


> "not so good looking female child singer"



Good mention mate. 

Please stop spewing hate, it's time to celebrate and enjoy the games.


----------



## Enigma

subject17 said:


> Good mention mate.
> 
> Please stop spewing hate, it's time to celebrate and enjoy the games.



 ur DP is awesome man.. which ,movie is that >? he can beat rajni pants down lol


----------



## aristocrat

Beijing was awesome delhi was awesome,cant be compared,should not be compared,dont care if u compare.I would anytime spend money to watch both.


----------



## Choppers

_Australia's Joshua Jefferis performs on the parallel bars in team gymnastics event. England, who were leading, were beaten by Australia at the death. Photo: AP_






_England's Rebecca Adlington, left, shakes hands with Britain's Prince Edward after receiving her bronze medal during the medals ceremony for the Women's 200 metre Freestyle. Photo: AP_





_India's Sandhya Rani prepares to lift a weight in the women's 48kg weightlifting class event. Sandhya got the bronze in this event. Photo: AP_





_Saina Nehwal in action during her match against Mercy Mwethya Joseph (not seen) of Kenya. The fancied Indian won the game 21-11, 21-4. Photo: R. Ragu_


----------



## Choppers

_Australia's Leisel Jones competes in a Women's 50 metre Breaststroke semifinal. One of the favourites to win the event, she qualified with ease. Photo: AP_






_Australia's swimmer Alicia Coutts (C) along with Emily Seebohm of Australia (L) and Julia Wilkinson of Canada during the medal ceremony for the Womens 200 metre Individual Medley Finals. Coutts captured the gold while Seebohm, who had talked of winning eight golds, had to contend with a silver. Photo: S. Subramanium_






_Chad Guy Le Clos of South Africa after winning the 200 metre Butterfly final. Photo: S. Subramanium_


----------



## Choppers

_Rohan Bopanna breezed past Rober Buyinza with a 6-1, 6-4 win in the first round of the men&#8217;s singles at the Commonwealth Games. Photo: R. Ragu_


----------



## pankaj agrawal

Along with games...delhi is organising a lot of cultural activities across delhi. visit official website of CWG to know about that. hats off to india


----------



## TATA

*Weightlifters win India's first four medals at CWG*

*Weightlifters brought India's first four medals at the Commonwealth Games 2010 in New Delhi on Monday. Soniya Chanu won a silver and Sandhya Rani Devi a bronze in the women's 48 kg category. Soon, Sukhen Dey and Srinivasa Rao Valluri came up with a similar performance in the men's 56 kg
*
Badminton was a cakewalk, tennis saw a good day and table tennis produced a mixed bag. The women's hockey team survived a scare, while the swimmers crashed out.

Chanu had a total lift of 167 kg - 73 kg in snatch and 94 kg in the clean and jerk section.

Sandhya Rani had a total lift of 165 kg (snatch 70 kg, clean and jerk 95 kg).

The gold, the first medal of CWG 2010, went to Nigerian Augustina Nwaokolo, who also set a Commonwealth record. She had a total lift of 175kg, with 77kg in the snatch and 98kg in the clean and jerk sections.

Dey lifted a total of 252 kg (snatch 112, clean and jerk 140) for the silver while Srinivasa Rao claimed the bronze with an overall lift of 248 kg (snatch 107, clean and jerk 141).

It was a cakewalk for India in their opening pool D match in the badminton mixed team event with a 5-0 drubbing of Kenya at the Siri Fort Sports Complex.

The Indian team, which won the bronze at Melbourne in 2006, are seeded second behind Malaysia. The hosts literally toyed with the Kenyans in front of a sizeable crowd.

*Chetan Anand and Saina Nehwal won their singles matches, and then Rupesh Kumar and Sanave Thomas made took the doubles before Ashwini Ponappa and Aparna Balan teamed up to win and finally the mixed pair V Diju and Jwala Gutta made it a clean sweep.*

India will face Barbados Tuesday and will play Wales and Scotland on successive days.

Tennis stars Leander Paes and Sania Mirza rounded off a successful opening day for India at the R K Khanna Tennis Complex winning their match dropping just one gameto Saint Lucia's Stacey Nykita Roheman and Alberton Richelieu to enter the mixed doubles quarterfinals.

Rohan Bopanna kicked off the day with an emphatic straight sets victory over Uganda's Robert Buyinza to sail into the last 16 of the men's singles and Rushmi Charkravathi soon made it two in a row for India, dropping only one game in beating Pinki Agnes Montlha of Lesotho.

Poojashree Venkatesha hardly broke sweat blanking Lesotho's Nthabiseng Eunicia Nqosa.

The only blemish in India's campaign was the loss of Bopanna and Nirupama Sanjeev in the mixed doubles first round to top seeds Paul Hanley and Anastasia Rodionova of Australia 3-6, 6-3, 3-6.

India had a mixed opening day in table tennis as the men breezed past island nation Vanuatu while the women lost one of their two group matches against New Zealand.

The Indian eves registered a comfortable 3-0 victory over Sri Lanka in the morning but lost 2-3 in a close match against the impressive New Zealanders later in the day at the Yamuna Sports Complex.

Four of the five New Zealand players are of Chinese origin.

The women's team, bronze medallists four years ago,is seeded fourth in the tournament.

The women's hockey competition also began Monday and India survived a scare against Scotland in pool A, salvaging a 1-1 draw after being down by a third minute goal.

The Scots were off to a great start when Holly Cram found the net in the third minute. India dominated the rest of the game, but missed chances until Jasjeet Kaur scored the equalizer in the 45th minute.

India's men's 4x100 metres freestyle relay swimming team qualified for the finals but finished sixth, as they had in the heats at the at the S.P.Mukherjee Aquatics Complex.

In the men's 50m backstroke, Badrinath Melkote clocked 27.52 secs to qualify for the semi-finals, but couldn't move any further.

Indian swimmers also failed to qualify in the women's 200m freestyle, men's 400m freestyle, women's 200m individual medley, men's 200m butterfly and women's 50m breaststroke.

Lifters win India's first four medals at CWG - Hindustan Times


----------



## Marxist

*Pakistani tennis players not surprised by warm reception*

or the small Pakistani tennis contingent in the Commonwealth Games, Delhi is no stranger and getting the second loudest cheer at yesterday's gala opening ceremony was hardly a surprise since they 'know' people of the two countries have nothing but love in their hearts.

Pakistani contingent participating in the Commonwealth Games was welcomed by a thunderous applause and cheers at the spectacular opening ceremony at the Jawaharlal Nehru stadium last night.

"I told my (Davis Cup) captain that we will get a rousing reception and it happened," a beaming Aqeel Khan, Pakistan's number two tennis player, told PTI while watching Aisam-ul-Haq Qureshi's first round match.

"Whenever I have come here, people have showered me with love and support. The players, the officials, the public here has been supportive in all these years. Playing here is like playing at home for me," Aqeel added.

The captain -- Mohammed Khalid, who is on his first visit to India, added, "It just shows that there is mohabbat (love) in the hearts of people of both the countries. There are some political problems but public remain attached to each other."

"When the train from Amritsar to Nakana Sahib comes, we always greet the devotees from India with great fervours," he said.

The two nations share a strained political relation since partition and the situation has gone from bad to worse after the 2008 Mumbai terror strike.

After that India have not travelled to Pakistan for cricket series and recently the Pakistani government had refused permission to its national Billiards and Snooker Association (PBSA) to hire Indian coach Sanjay Sawant.

Khalid, a former Davis Cup player, has roots in India as his grandmother lived in holy city of Amritsar in Punjab before partition and so he is desperate to visit the place at least once.

"We moved to Lahore long time back. But I still listen stories about our home in Amritsar. I want to go there but this time I will have to leave with the contingent after the Games. Perhaps, we will come for training for a longer period and then definitely we will go there," he said.

Qureshi, who put his country to new highs after a breakthrough performance at the US Open, where he reached the doubles final partnering India's Rohan Bopanna, agreed with his team-mates.

"I am coming to India after three years. Getting that good reception was awesome although I did not think it will be that good. It just shows there is lot of love between the two countries. People are sport lovers on both sides," he said.

Aqeel said when Indian players go to Pakistan, they also enjoy a warm hospitality. Sunil (Sipaeya), Mustaga (Ghouse), Rohan (Bopanna) have all been there for the India-Pakistan series and also for the ITF tournaments. They also enjoy VIP treatment there. This is because people of India and Pakistan think they are one," he said.

Pakistani tennis players not surprised by warm reception


----------



## Choppers




----------



## New Vision

riju78 said:


> 2010 Commonwealth Games Medal Table
> 
> Rank	Country	Gold Medal	Silver Medal	Bronze Medal	Total
> 1	Australia	3 2	0 5
> 2	Canada 1 0	2  3
> 3	S Africa	1 0	1 2
> 4	Nigeria 1 0	0 1
> 5	England	0 2	1 3
> 6	India 0 1	1 2
> 7	Wales 0 1	0 1
> 8	Scotland	0 0	1 1



Luckily I get to support two countries


----------



## New Vision

Honor said:


> India already lost her credibility from the start! The opening is acceptable and could she maintain it to the end?



To fall and to rise again is an effort greatly applauded (and so it is in the spirit of the game) but for you to fall from the height that you are at right now, is just simply to crash (there is no getting up) so beware dude, pride has its downfall....beware ....just beware....


----------



## New Vision

Speeder 2 said:


> I watched some of the opening ceremony. I like it !!!  It's because it sums up India perfectly with ONE word:
> 
> *Chaotic!*
> 
> It's like a big pile of Chop Suey, or a 6 yrs old kid occidentally spilled all his colours on a drawing board - very colourful indeed but a complete mess nonetheless, quite amusing though (yawn).
> 
> CWG is a British brand in the end. British media hailed it mainly because of being PC.



If you let your pompous pride down for a while and ponder.... what did the opening ceremony portray.
I showcased our country, our culture our people, so rich so proud, which we have maintained despite so many years of British rule. While you Chinese are going around pretending to be like the west or better than them, you have forgotten yourselves, your culture everyting. You hardly see any Chinese wearing traditional Chinese garments anymore. As for the chaos, the most chaotic people when put in a jail are disciplined. Hope you get what I'm hinting at


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

New Vision said:


> If you let your pompous pride down for a while and ponder.... what did the opening ceremony portray.
> I showcased our country, our culture our people, so rich so proud, which we have maintained despite so many years of British rule. While you Chinese are going around pretending to be like the west or better than them, you have forgotten yourselves, your culture everyting. You hardly see any Chinese wearing traditional Chinese garments anymore. As for the chaos, the most chaotic people when put in a jail are disciplined. Hope you get what I'm hinting at



The loss of Chinese culture in modern society is attributed to the Cultural Revolution. That is being reversed in recent years though.

We can still wear traditional Chinese clothing (Han fu) for important events like weddings, funerals, etc. 

Most other aspects of Traditional Chinese culture (Confucianism, Taoism, etc.) still remain intact.

Anyway we should probably stick to the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abhishek_

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The loss of Chinese culture in modern society is attributed to the Cultural Revolution. That is being reversed in recent years though.
> 
> We can still wear traditional Chinese clothing (Han fu) for important events like weddings, funerals, etc.
> 
> Most other aspects of Traditional Chinese culture (Confucianism, Taoism, etc.) still remain intact.
> 
> Anyway we should probably stick to the topic.



and just to add my .02
Rather than comparing olympics and cwg, we should see these two mega events as pointers to the Asian century that lies ahead which would see both of these giants rise and become superpowers in their own right and in their own special way

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Abhishek_ said:


> and just to add my .02
> Rather than comparing olympics and cwg, we should see these two mega events as pointers to the Asian century that lies ahead which would see both of these giants rise and become superpowers in their own right and in their own special way



I agree completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Honor

New Vision said:


> To fall and to rise again is an effort greatly applauded (and so it is in the spirit of the game) but for you to fall from the height that you are at right now, is just simply to crash (there is no getting up) so beware dude, pride has its downfall....beware ....just beware....



Simply Indian!!!! I just commented what i saw.... Good luck India


----------



## Kinetic

*Shooters Abhinav Bindra and Gagan Narang have won first gold medals for India is Delhi CWG.* 

Congrats to them.



Chanu missed yesterday in woman's weightlifting but won silver.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Abhishek_ said:


> and just to add my .02
> Rather than comparing olympics and cwg, we should see these two mega events as pointers to the Asian century that lies ahead which would see both of these giants rise and become superpowers in their own right and in their own special way



Very well put.

For centuries we Asians went to the West for business, education & trade.

This century onwards the tide has begun to change direction and we Asians must strive to keep it that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

third eye said:


> Very well put.
> 
> For centuries we Asians went to the West for business, education & trade.
> 
> *This century onwards the tide has begun to change direction and we Asians must strive to keep it that way.*



Exactly right buddy. 

The shift in geopolitical power towards Asia is inevitable I think, we will resume the place that we used to have for most of recorded history.


----------



## RanchorDas

Kinetic said:


> *Shooters Abhinav Bindra and Gagan Narang have won first gold medals for India is Delhi CWG.*
> Congrats to them.


India now second in medal tally (5) after the OZs (6) ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LURKER

India wins second gold 

Anisa Syed and Rahi Sarnobat in 25m standard pistol pair event

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

India assured of another silver as india enter final of 90 Kg wrestling


----------



## Archie

More gold medals are expected today as many more shooting competition are underway


----------



## Enigma

India 7 medals 2 gold 3 silver and 2 bronze. Australia 4 gold 2 bronze. 3 indian wrestlers into finals of greeko roman style wrestlin. Cheers


----------



## TATA

*Present stand:*
GOLD: 2
SILVER: 3
BRONZE: 2 

Maybe 3 golds from wrestling as our 3 wrestlers are now in finals.


----------



## GUNNER

*NEW DELHI, Oct 5, 2010 (AFP)* - Britain's Princess Diana may have died in a car crash in 1997, but New Delhi Commonwealth Games supremo Suresh Kalmadi thanked her for being at the opening ceremony on Tuesday.

The blundering chairman of the organising committee made the faux pas in a press conference to update reporters on the troubled Games' progress.

"*Yes, Princess Diana was there*," he said before correcting himself. "Prince Charles and (Camilla) the Duchess of Cornwall. Now they have gone off and they appreciated all the efforts made here."


----------



## Enigma

GUNNER said:


> *NEW DELHI, Oct 5, 2010 (AFP)* - Britain's Princess Diana may have died in a car crash in 1997, but New Delhi Commonwealth Games supremo Suresh Kalmadi thanked her for being at the opening ceremony on Tuesday.
> 
> The blundering chairman of the organising committee made the faux pas in a press conference to update reporters on the troubled Games' progress.
> 
> "*Yes, Princess Diana was there*," he said before correcting himself. "Prince Charles and (Camilla) the Duchess of Cornwall. Now they have gone off and they appreciated all the efforts made here."



RAW was behind it to humiliate the Britons so that they go low on morale and not win as many medals.  good jaab kalmuhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

We are now Second in the medals Tally, India and Australia each with 7 medals... India has 2 Gold, 3 Silver and 2 Bronze, our 3 wrestlers In Finals besides we have started our campaign Pretty well....


----------



## Kshitiz_The sky

Delhi Commonwealth Games: cynicism swept away by breathtaking opening ceremony  Telegraph Blogs

Delhi Commonwealth Games: cynicism swept away by breathtaking opening ceremony - Dean Nelson : Telegraph.co.uk

As we sat in the splendid Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium on Sunday evening, looking at the five million pounds aerostat blimp waiting to be raised for the opening of the cursed Delhi Commonwealth Games, a Telegraph colleague turned to me and said: This is the only place I know where if the balloon goes up, it will be a good thing.

It was a great line which captured the cynicism many of us, myself included, felt about Indias preparations for the Games, in particular in the collision weve seen in recent weeks between Indias overblown claims for its capabilities and the harsh reality of suspected corruption, mismanagement and incompetence.

But the cynicism was swept away by Bharat Balas breath-taking opening show.

It was impossible not to be charmed by the joy on the face of seven year old tabla drum prodigy Keshava Danukar, or any of the hundreds of Kathak dancers, or the epic sight of hundreds of bare-chested and turbaned mridangam drummers.

I was impressed, but thought some of the snap shots seemed to be from Pinewood Studios, Michael Caines Peachy Carnehan in Kiplings The Man Who Would Be King perhaps, at least up until the section which captured Indias roots in Gandhis freedom struggle and the one which portrayed the India he founded.

The ceremony had already showcased Indias great craftsmanship, its folk song and dance culture, the role of its gurus and great religions in shaping the country, but then a locomotive train engine emerged into the stadium to lead the most honest depiction of India Ive seen in my five years of living here.

Behind the engine there were carriages carrying the distinctive horn speakers of Indias unique wedding sound systems, another with big-headed babus of Indias civil service. Giant turbans, each representing different regions and traditions, passed by on wheels, as Indias iconic Ambassador car  a barely updated Morris Oxford  rolled stately by. Tradesmen on boneshaker bicycles wobbled and weaved in amongst the traffic carrying outsized milk churns and red gas canisters while rickshaws with giants melons cut them up.

There were men with bricks piled several metres on top of their heads striding confidently through the chaos, while on the blimp above live television pictures showed craftsmen drawing amazing portraits of Gandhis freedom march in sand on a glass screen.

In the background more than ten different Indian dance troupes, each in different primary colours and dancing to different rhythms, completed the picture: A chaotic country teaming with individuals, united by an energy we in Britain no longer have.

It all came together, what should be blindingly obvious, and yet isnt, especially for the legion of myopic Indian nationalists who want the world to think India is something it isnt.

The China they want India to best could never have produced a performance of such genuine joy and natural exuberance. It couldnt tolerate the chaos and the freedom which fuels it. It could never celebrate the chaos and diversity in this way.

Remember Lin Miaoke, the pig-tailed, beaming nine year old who wowed the world with her rendition of the national anthem and was later revealed to have mimed her song? It had in fact been sung by another young girl, Yang Peiyi, who was told she couldnt actually appear at the ceremony because of her buck teeth.

Indias charm, what gives it its extraordinary soft power in the world, is that people love it the way it is: the worlds largest, if imperfect, democracy, home of argumentative Indians, centre of a song and dance culture, a country able to romanticise even the bullock carts which block its highways.

Theres no doubting Indias recent growth, its accelerating progress in science and technology, or even the new global empires being built by its corporate captains. But the India we love isnt the one boasting of how it has leapfrogged the West while it cannot supply clean water, electricity, or universal education to its people.

Its the one that does its best in daunting circumstances, which embraces and carries on through the commotion, and still manages a song and dance scene.

As well as being a consummate showman, Bharat Bala may well be Indias most honest journalist. He sent me home thanking my lucky stars I live in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hafizzz

> Delhi Games: Tickets giveaway plan to fill empty arenas
> BBC News - Delhi Games: Tickets giveaway plan to fill empty arenas
> 
> Organisers of the Commonwealth Games in India are handing out free tickets to fill empty arenas.
> 
> TV pictures beamed around the world have shown competitors in virtually empty venues in Delhi.
> 
> Organisers told a news conference in the capital they hoped to increase attendance through a ticket giveaway to children and the underprivileged.
> 
> The vacant venues problem is the latest to hit the Delhi Games, preparations for which were plagued by setbacks.
> 
> Correspondents say the lack of spectators may be because it is not easy to buy tickets, although heavy security at the stadiums has also been a deterrent.
> 
> 'Prince Diana' gaffe
> 
> "We are working on the children from schools, already steps have been taken in that direction," said Delhi organising committee chairman Suresh Kalmadi, who was booed by the crowd at Sunday's opening ceremony.
> 
> "And also from the low level of society, we have been distributing a lot of tickets," he said, in the organisers' first news conference since the Games opened.
> 
> Mr Kalmadi said booths had been opened at every venue to make it easier to purchase tickets.
> 
> "There were problems, some of the ticket stalls were not put up, but all the stalls are up now at all the stadiums," he said.
> 
> Mr Kalmadi made an embarrassing slip-up when he said that "Prince Diana" had attended Sunday's opening ceremony, the Associated Press news agency reports.
> 
> He quickly corrected himself and identified Prince Charles and his wife, the Duchess of Cornwall, as the attendees.
> 
> Lady Diana died in a car crash in 1997. She was the ex-wife of Charles, who is heir to the UK's throne and who represented Queen Elizabeth II at the opening of the Games.
> 
> Commonwealth Federation Games president Mike Fennell told Tuesday's news conference that many venues had been nearly empty on the opening day of the event.
> 
> "We are working with the organising committee on that and they themselves are very conscious of the situation as to how those venues can be filled in the days to come," he said.
> 
> On Monday, there were report of problems with the weigh-in scales for the boxing competition.
> 
> Athletes and coaches were upset as the scales gave incorrect readings, forcing some boxers to make desperate attempts to shed weight.
> 
> An organising committee official said the problem had now been "rectified".
> 
> Preparations for the Games were overshadowed by complaints about sub-standard facilities, concerns over security, and non-attendance by leading competitors. There have also been claims of corruption and mismanagement.








Organising committee chairman Suresh Kalmadi was jeered at the opening ceremony


----------



## rakesh_sabrah

Jana said:


> it should have been after all Pakistan was the only country that has supported Bharat despite the mess and criticisim by western media
> 
> and hey we also did not complaint about the snakes
> 
> Good Luck



Someone will always think Like 1-2yrs KID ..Buddy grow up ...In this thing also you cant think Negative ...Is this in your Blood to think negative about India and Indians... That was warm welcome to neighbouring Country ...Other wise Everyone BOOED on that moment ...Please dont think negative everytime ...GROW UP ....


----------



## Hafizzz

RanchorDas said:


> India now second in medal tally (5) after the OZs (6) ...



If China, Russia and USA were part of the Common Wealth and did participate in the Games then how many Gold Medals would India get ?


----------



## rakesh_sabrah

Hafizzz said:


> If China, Russia and USA were part of the Common Wealth and did participate in the Games then how many Gold Medals would India get ?



Dont think How many we would have won ...Winning is important...I think we won few medals in Beijing where all these were in competition...JUST THINK ABOUT YOUR COUNTRY ..HOW MANY ARE THEY WINNING THOUGH CHINA, RUSSIA, USA IS NOT THERE....Always think about self n then about others.. Keep sports away from the Venom of hate ...Come on cheer them all ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gogbot

Hafizzz said:


> Organising committee chairman Suresh Kalmadi was jeered at the opening ceremony



He is facing everything from mis-Mangaement to a Corruption investigation.

The games could only happen due to last minute intervention by Dehli government and the PM office , cabinet ministers and Military officials.

Even if the games are successful Khalmadi should not be off the hook


----------



## Zeluvaa

Hafizzz said:


> If China, Russia and USA were part of the Common Wealth and did participate in the Games then how many Gold Medals would India get ?



China, Russia and USA are not part of the Common Wealth nations, so your question is invalid. Besides countries like Canada, U.K., Australia are no weaklings when it comes to sports, yet India is at quite a good position in the table. 

This is a good medium for Indian athletes to learn, compete and grow against international athletes. And these games will hopefully open eyes of India public to pay attention to sports other than cricket. And when this happens, we will perform better on the world stage, which I believe will happen soon.

Btw, if the competition is so weak, then please tell me what are Pakistani athletes doing, they're anywhere but near the top.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hafizzz

gogbot said:


> He is facing everything from mis-Mangaement to a Corruption investigation.
> 
> The games could only happen due to last minute intervention by Dehli government and the PM office , cabinet ministers and Military officials.
> 
> Even if the games are successful Khalmadi should not be off the hook



The root of all evil was - corruption !!!
Khalmadi was just doing his job and he can't control every single thing that was related to corruption. India should punish all those people who who made big bucks organizing the CWG. I mean punish those who were involved in corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Hafizzz said:


> If China, Russia and USA were part of the Common Wealth and did participate in the Games then how many Gold Medals would India get ?



Still more than what you can get!

And it was pure stupidity on your part to think of these countries in "COMMONWEALTH GAMES"


----------



## sensenreason

Honor said:


> India already lost her credibility from the start! The opening is acceptable and could she maintain it to the end?



I accept the comments..but please dont address India as 'She'.India is much more a 'he'...even 'it' is acceptable. Whats China? He? She?


----------



## aristocrat

Aussie grappler disqualified for obscene gesture

New Delhi: Australian wrestler Hassene Fkiri was disqualified Tuesday for making an obscene gesture to the judges in the Commonwealth Games 96kg Greco-Roman final, his coach said.

Fkiri, who would have picked up a silver medal, refused to shake hands with Anil Kumar after losing to his Indian opponent, and moments earlier had shown his middle finger to the judges.

Australian coach Kuldi Bassi said: "I didn't actually see anything myself but someone else told me he saw it.

"He's a very nice person normally. He's very good, win or lose. He wasn't unhappy at all (before the fight) -- he was happy to be representing his country.The Indian (Kumar) upset him a bit and was pulling his neck. I told him that was what was going to happen and I think he just lost control. It's very sad and it's bad for the country."
Organisers of the competition were not immediately available for comment.

Aussie grappler disqualified for obscene gesture | NDTV.com


----------



## gogbot

Hafizzz said:


> The root of all evil was - corruption !!!
> Khalmadi was just doing his job and he can't control every single thing that was related to corruption. India should punish all those people who who made big bucks organizing the CWG. I mean punish those who were involved in corruption.



Khalmadi was the ring leader for this corruption.

Look at his track record. We all dreaded this from the moment he was made head of OC.

India may have corruption.

But Metro was completed
And Air port was completed , early 
Buses were ready , roads were ready.

Delhi local government did that.

Sure even they messed up their prep with Having some of the cites Beautification projects still on going but they did all the crucial stuff well ahead of time.

Corruption is common theme in the sub-continent everyone lives with it. But some babu's don't even have the common courtesy to their jobs.

They want to loot and run leaving someone else to hold up the nations pants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hardcore

sensenreason said:


> I accept the comments..but please dont address India as 'She'.India is much more a 'he'...even 'it' is acceptable. Whats China? He? She?



are u stu**d or something
India is she (Bharat Mata)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

hardcore said:


> are u stu**d or something
> India is she (Bharat Mata)



Conventionally, all countries and ships are addressed as 'she'. There are obvious exceptions, like the Vaterland.


----------



## Sacha_SIKH

WOW man what a opening ceremony
SUperbbb

i was there:">
India Gives Huge Welcome to Pakistan! Commonwealth Games 2010 Opening Ceremony


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Sacha_SIKH said:


> WOW man what a opening ceremony
> SUperbbb
> 
> i was there:">
> India Gives Huge Welcome to Pakistan! Commonwealth Games 2010 Opening Ceremony



Great to know you were present there.

Are you among those who boo-ed Kalmadi?


----------



## Kinetic

aristocrat said:


> Aussie grappler disqualified for obscene gesture
> 
> New Delhi: Australian wrestler Hassene Fkiri was disqualified Tuesday for making an obscene gesture to the judges in the Commonwealth Games 96kg Greco-Roman final, his coach said.
> 
> Fkiri, who would have picked up a silver medal, *refused to shake hands with Anil Kumar after losing to his Indian opponent, and moments earlier had shown his middle finger to the judges.
> *
> Australian coach Kuldi Bassi said: "I didn't actually see anything myself but someone else told me he saw it.
> 
> "He's a very nice person normally. He's very good, win or lose. He wasn't unhappy at all (before the fight) -- he was happy to be representing his country.The Indian (Kumar) upset him a bit and was pulling his neck. I told him that was what was going to happen and I think he just lost control. It's very sad and it's bad for the country."
> Organisers of the competition were not immediately available for comment.
> 
> Aussie grappler disqualified for obscene gesture | NDTV.com



Australians showing their manner day by day. In every way....


----------



## Kinetic

*Medals Tally: After day 2*

CWG 2010 Medals Tally | Delhi Commonwealth Games


----------



## Kinetic

India's Somdev Devvarman plays a shot against Devin Mullings of Bahamas during their first round match of the XIX Commonwealth Games at the R K Khanna Stadium in New Delhi. (AFP Photo) 






Kakoma Bella-Lufu of South Africa throws Mark Montgomery of Northern Ireland on the way to winning the bronze medal in the 96kg category of the Greco-Roman Wrestling at the 2010 Commonwealth Games, in New Delhi. (AFP Photo) 





English swimmer Francesa Halsall poses with her gold medal flanked by Australian swimmer Marieke Guehrer silver medallist and Australian swimmer Emily Seebohm bronze medallist after victory in the Women's 50 metre butterfly final for The Commonwealth Games at The SP Mukherjee Aquatics Centre Stadium in New Delhi. (AFP Photo) 





Australia's Jack Bobridge gestures after winning the Men's Individual Pursuit Cycling competition at Indira Gandhi Sports Complex during the Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. The Commonwealth Games are taking place in the Indian capital October 3-14. (AFP Photo) 





New Zealand's Cameron Sinclair attempts a lift during the men's 62 kg weightlifting snatch event during the XIX Commonwealth Games at Jawaharlal Nehru sports complex in New Delhi. (AFP Photo) 





Indian players celebrate their first goal against Malaysia during their field hockey match at the Major Dhyan Chand National Stadium during the XIX Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. (AFP Photo) 





South African swimmer Natalie Du Toit celebrates after victory in the women's 50 metre freestyle S9 final for The Commonwealth Games at The S.P. Mukherjee Aquatics Centre Stadium in New Delhi. Du Toit won. (AFP Photo)


----------



## Kinetic

*India's gold winners Abhinav Bindra and Gagan Narang hold Indian flag after the men's Pairs 10m Air Rifle shooting event at the XIX Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. (AFP Photo) *





*India's Abhinav Bindra and Gagan Narang pose with their coach Stanislav Lapidus flashing the victory sign after they won gold in the men's Pairs 10m Air Rifle shooting event at the XIX Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. (AFP Photo) 
*





*Anil Kumar of India is declared winner after defeating Hassene Fkiri of Australia to take gold in the 96 kg category of the Greco-Roman wrestling at the XIX Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. (AFP Photo) *





*Tejaswini Sawant and Lajjakumari Gauswami of India pose with their silver medals after the women's pairs 50 metre Rifle 3 positions shooting at the XIX Commonwealth Games 2010 in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)*





*Ravinder Singh of India celebrates winning the gold medal in the 60 kg category of the Greco-Roman wrestling at the XIX Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)*





*India's Omkar Shekhar Otari gestures after a successful lift during the men's 62 kg weightlifting snatch event during the Commonwealth Games at Jawaharlal Nehru sports complex in New Delhi. (AFP Photo) *





*Sanjay of India bites his gold medal in the 74 kg category of the Greco-Roman wrestling at the 2010 Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. (AFP Photo) *




*
William Marshall from Scotland competes for the ball with Muhammad Rashid from Pakistan during the field hockey match between Pakistan and Scotland at the Major Dhyan Chand National Stadium during the XIX Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. Pakistan won the match 3- 0. (AFP Photo) *


----------



## Kinetic

Gymnasts from Australia celebrate after winning gold in the Artistic Gymnastics Women's team event at Indira Gandhi stadium in New Delhi. (AFP Photo) 





Canada's gold medal winner Marilou Dozois Prevost gestures after her successful lift during the Women's 53 kg weightlifting clean and jerk event during the Commonwealth games at Jawaharlal Nehru sports complex in New Delhi. (AFP Photo) 





Archers take aim during the Men's Individual Recurve Archery elimination round of the XIX Commonwealth Games at the Yamuna Sports Complex in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

*SPG* for the PM during CWG opening ceremony...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

*JN stadium, Delhi* during the ceremony...


----------



## Avatar

Shooting, Boxing and Wrestling is where India expects most golds... And people say we cannot fight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

Avatar said:


> Shooting, Boxing and Wrestling is where India expects most golds... And people say we cannot fight



Consider that the Chess world champion is an Indian too.

May be we WANT people to think we can not fight


----------



## free thinker

we have to be good at fighting...considering our athletics record...running away from a fight is not an option!!


----------



## SpArK

*India invites commonwealth countries for business​*Wednesday, October 6, 2010


New Delhi, Oct 6: In order to provide better standards of living, now India is planning to increase and promote trade ties with the commonwealth countries and engage with the world on all fronts like economic, political or sports.

Addressing a Inaugural session of Commonwealth Business Forum 2010, Anand Sharma, Minister of Commerce and Industry, said, "now its time to prepare for the future as there is limitless opportunity in India.


"Trade between Commonwealths countries will look into more diverse sectors as there are sweeping changes happening in recent decades," he added.

"Business Club has the focus to promote trade between commonwealth countries and will have meetings to promote ties," said Suresh Kalmadi, Chairman Organising Committee of CWG. 

Hari Bhartia, President, Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) said, "Innovation and training for the employable population is needed. The resources from growth have to be rightly invested. Innovation in India can help the lower parts of the human pyramid reap the benefits of growth."


India Plans | Promote Trade Ties | Commonwealth Countries | India's Trade Spirit | Opportunity In India - Oneindia News


----------



## SpArK

*Cwg Medal Tally On Day-2*
06 Oct 2010 08:59:00 AM Font Size : 




Australia has been dominating the Commonwealth Games 2010 (CWG 2010) medal tally.

On the second day, Australian athletes won 18 medals and leading the medal list. Australia has total 24 medal including 9 Gold, 10 silver and five bronze medals.

On the opening day, Aussies bagged six medals, including four gold medals and two silver medals.

India stands second in the Commonwealth Games medal tally with five Gold medals, four silver and two bronze medals.

*On the second day, India bagged five gold medals and one silver medal.*

England is at third place with two gold medals.
CWg Medal Tally on Day-2


1. Australia: 9 gold, 9 silver and 5 bronze: 23
2. India: 6 Gold medal, 6 Silver and 2 bronze: 14
3. England: 3 Gold, 6 silver, 5 bronze: 14
4. Malaysia: 2 Gold, 2 silver, 2 bronze: 6
5. South Africa: 2 Gold, 2 silver and 1 bronze: 5
6. Canada: 2 gold, 5 Bronze: 7
7. Singapore: 2 Gold: 2
8. Nigeria: 1 Gold, 1 Silver, 1 Bronze: 3
9. Scotland: 1 Gold, 2 Bronze: 3
10. New Zealand: 1 Silver, 1 Bronze: 2
11. Wales: 1 Silver, 1 Bronze: 2
12. Bangladesh: 1 bronze: 1
13. Sri Lanka: 1 bronze: 1
14. Trinidad and Tobago: 1 bronze: 1


----------



## SpArK

*CWG: Narang shoots past Bindra to take the gold*

2010-10-06 14:10:00
Tata Nano- Rs1994*/monthAds by GoogleNo Other Car is Bigger in Surprises Drive Away Nano Today! Tatananocampaigns.com
New Delhi, Oct 6 (IANS) Indian shooters struck gold early third day of the Commonwealth Games Wednesday as World No.3 Gagan Narang pipped compatriot and Beijing Olympic champion Abhinav Bindra in the 10-metre air rifle competition.

With the shooting gold and silver, India's medal tally swelled to six gold, five silver and two bronze.

Narang, who equalled his own world record in the qualification round with a perfect score of 600, went on to score 103.6 in the final round, leaving Bindra (698 points, 595+103) behind. The bronze medal went to James Huckle (693.5, 591+102.5) of England.

When he struck perfect 600, he pumped the air with clenched fist in jubilation. There was a palpable feeling of elation in Narang who, his admirers felt, did not get his due in the shadow of Bindra.

'It was a great feeling to perform so well at home. I would strive to keep performing the way I have done here,' said Narang.

In fact, Narang bettered his own World record of 703.5 he set at Bangkok World Cup final in 2008 and his own Commonwealth Games record in Melbourne four years ago.

The Hyderabadi marksman's record, however, will not be ratified by the International Shooting Federation (ISSF) as it only recognises records set at the Olympics, World Cups, World Cup finals and World Championships.

ISSF delegate David Parish told IANS that he is waiting for a clarification whether this performance of Narang could be considered as world record.

'Narang has broken his world record, but it won't be counted because the Commonwealth Games is not recognised by the ISSF. I still have to get a clarification from the ISSF,' he said.

Commonwealth Games Federation (CGF) president Graeme Hudson also concurred.

'We are still looking for a confirmation from the ISSF to get it ratified as a world record,' he said.

Bindra and Narang had also hit the bull's eye in the 10-metre air rifle pairs event Tuesday.

In badminton, India blanked Wales 5-0 to qualify for the quarter-finals of the mixed team event.

In Greco-Roman wrestling, Manoj Kumar overcome South African Van Zyl in 84 kg to enter the final while Dharmendar Dalal was beaten by Australia's Ivan Popov in the semi-finals of the 120 kg. India had won all three golds on offer on the first day of wrestling Tuesday.

At the tennis complex, Sania Mirza and Somdev Devvaraman moved into the quarter-finals of the singles.

Sania defeated Brittany Teei of Cook Islands 6-0, 6-2 while Somdev got the better of Sri Lankan Amresh Jayawickreme 6-0, 6-1.

In men's hockey, world champions Australia blanked Scotland, running up a 9-0 victory to open their campaign.

Four of their goals came from penalty-corner conversions through Luke Doerner (3) and Chris Ciriello, who also struck one from open play. Rob Hammond, Trent Mitton, Simon Orchard and Des Abboott also got into the act.

In the women's hockey competition, England survived an initial scare to beat Canada 4-1 for their second win in Pool B.

Canada struck early from a penalty stroke by Diana Roemer. But England fought back to score through Kate Walsh, Alex Danson (2) and Crista Cullen to hand Canada their second defeat.


----------



## notsuperstitious

*Anisa Sayyad wins gold!*

In the individual 25m pistol women's event, India's Anisa Sayyed clinched Gold and Rahi Sarnobat won Silver. Anisa scored 786.8 while Rahi scored 781. This is seventh Gold medal for India. 

Narang, Anisa Sayyed shoot two gold medals | NDTV.com


----------



## SpArK

Cwg: Anisha Shots 7th Gold For India
06 Oct 2010 02:23:00 PM Font Size : 




Indian shooter Anisha Syeed brought seventh gold medal for India on the third day of Commonwealth Games 2010.

Anisha won the gold medal in 25m pistol shooting event on Wednesday. Another Indian shooter Rahi Sarnobat bagged silver medal in the same event.
Earlier, Gagan Narang and Abhinav Bindra won the gold and silver medal in 10m rifle shooting event.
Earlier, Anisha Syeed and Rahi Sarnobat won the gold medal for India in 25 mpistol pair event on Tuesday.
India has now total seven Gold and seven Silver medals in the Commonwealth Games 2010, India stands second in the CWG medal tally.


----------



## SpArK

*Anisa Sayyed (R) and Rani Sarnobat celebrate after winning Gold in 10M Air Rifle Women (Pairs) event.
*


​


----------



## Sonic_boom

CWG 2010 Medals Tally | Delhi Commonwealth Games


GO INDIA GO!!!


----------



## AR

just watching shooting live... Omkar won gold.... One more gold to India...3 golds in single day...... congrats...:cheers


----------



## Mirza Jatt

^^^great !! so does that mean we have a total of 7 golds ?? or is it 8 ??


----------



## notsuperstitious

Indian Jatt said:


> ^^^great !! so does that mean we have a total of 7 golds ?? or is it 8 ??



10 Now. Rajender wins in wrestling and banu in weighlifting!!!


----------



## hardcore

Kinetic said:


> *SPG* for the PM during CWG opening ceremony...



white pants does not go well with black
lol look at those knee guards


----------



## Kinetic

hardcore said:


> white pants does not go well with black
> lol look at those knee guards



dude i think there are some specialties of those dress. they might be made for that purpose.


----------



## Abhishek_

interesting video
YouTube - Commonweath Games Delhi 2010 Behind the Scene Funny Bloopers.


----------



## CardSharp

hardcore said:


> white pants does not go well with black
> lol look at those knee guards



Pulling security is not a fashion show. Congrats to India for holding a chaotic but safe games.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

hardcore said:


> white pants does not go well with black
> lol look at those knee guards



If the reason cited was camouflage or something one would have taken it ( with a pinch of salt though) but to find fault in a security detail coz ' it does not go well' is .. well unusual to say the least.

Knee guards ? whats the prob with them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

